# D/FW SHOWS AND EVENTS



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

WHATS UP EVERYONE JUST TRYING TO GET A TOPIC UP ABOUT ALL THE SHOW AND EVENTS GOING ON IN THE D/FW SO POST THEM. POST SHOW, PICNICS, ULA MEETING, ULC MEETINGS, BBQS, CRUISE SPOTS, AND PICTURES.


----------



## tlrepresenta (Feb 9, 2006)

August 9, 2008- Longview TX- 4th Annual Show N Shine (Full point stop on the Wego Tour) Cash Prize hop contest. Indoor/ Outdoor show. Friday move in from 5P-10P. Special registration discounts for all ULA members! For more info visit www.longviewcarshow.com.


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Jan 28 2008, 06:47 PM~9806485
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

Anyone know the date for the 97.9 show


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

QUOTE(214RIDERZ @ Jan 31 2008, 06:53 PM) *
SO WHATS THE DATE ON THE 97.9 THE BEAT SHOW AFTER ALL
=============================================
QUOTE(B Ron @ Jan 31 2008, 05:20 PM) *
yeah i would like to know too i have to buy plane tickets from michigan


=============================================

97.9 Beat show, March date for Dallas has been canceled, no new firm date has been set.. But it's looking like April and may be the same weekend as the last weekend of Fiesta :0 shocked.gif


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 1 2008, 10:24 AM~9840950
> *QUOTE(214RIDERZ @ Jan 31 2008, 06:53 PM) *
> SO WHATS THE DATE ON THE 97.9 THE BEAT SHOW AFTER ALL
> =============================================
> ...



*NO Show in March :0 :0 *


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

The radio station has been very accomodating in our requests to move the show indoors. We got a venue and a date that we should have announced by next Friday. But, no, it's not in March. We do apologize, but the indoors will work out better for everyone involved!


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 1 2008, 08:04 PM~9845293
> *The radio station has been very accomodating in our requests to move the show indoors.  We got a venue and a date that we should have announced by next Friday.  But, no, it's not in March.  We do apologize, but the indoors will work out better for everyone involved!
> *


 indoor is better with that many people :biggrin:


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

ANY SHOWS THIS MONTH?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 1 2008, 10:04 PM~9845293
> *The radio station has been very accomodating in our requests to move the show indoors.  We got a venue and a date that we should have announced by next Friday.  But, no, it's not in March.  We do apologize, but the indoors will work out better for everyone involved!
> *



hey bro keep me posted on this. we're down here south of waco but i know some of us wont have a problem making that trip. let us know the price of registration and what classes yall will have once its all finalized cuz i know thats still a bit away. if you hit up any of the shows on the WEGO tour maybe ill get to meet ya at one of thoses and talk about it then..


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Feb 2 2008, 08:48 AM~9847827
> *
> *



oops my bad i meant this show .. iam new to layitlow so bare with me. but iam down to hit up any show in the central and DFW area. thats a bet


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

This show is for a good cause. The lady who throws this show uses the money to buy scholl supplies for needy childeren. She has them once a month..


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 7 2008, 08:22 PM~9890700
> *This show is for a good cause. The lady who throws this show uses the money to buy scholl supplies for needy childeren. She has them once a month..
> 
> 
> *


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

97.9 The Beat Carshow April 27th, flyers will be up later on today. :biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

April 27th inside the Dallas Convention Center. Flyer's coming soon.


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Feb 15 2008, 09:53 AM~9948639
> *97.9 The Beat Carshow April 27th, flyers will be up later on today. :biggrin:
> *



Can you hook a brotha up with a ticket?


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Feb 15 2008, 11:05 AM~9949545
> *Can you hook a brotha up with a ticket?
> *


 :roflmao: :nono:


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Feb 15 2008, 08:53 AM~9948639
> *97.9 The Beat Carshow April 27th, flyers will be up later on today. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: TTT :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Feb 20 2008, 06:43 PM~9990162
> *
> ULA PEEPS, do not forget about the ULA Meeting tomorrow.......  Meeting held at The D Bar........ please be there.........
> *



:worship: :yessad:


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

ULA Meeting tonight at The D Bar 8:30


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Feb 29 2008, 09:22 PM~10062164
> *and more
> 
> 
> ...



*TOPCOP DOD POLICE 
TECHNIQUES CAR CLUB 
LOS ANGELES TO TEXAS *


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

:angel:RIP :angel:


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

A SHOW-N-SHINE BENEFITING THE CHILDREN OF ARCADIA PARK ELEMENTARY SCHOOL

DALLAS LOWRIDERS IS SPONSORING THIS SHOW.

APRIL 5TH,2008 @ ARCADIA PARK ELEMENTARY SCHOOL

REGISTRATION:8:30-10:00

SHOW 10:00-3:30

WE ARE ASKING A $10 DONATION AT TIME OF REGISTRATION 

ALL CAR CLUBS ARE WELCOME TO PARTICIPATE............

QUESTIONS?? CALL ERNEST @214-664-5412 OR EVA @214-694-4492


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

TTT


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

ULA MEETING CANCELLED


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RML3864_@Mar 4 2008, 10:22 PM~10090041
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i might have to hit this up even though iam like 3 hours away


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

:thumbsup: :yes: Great picnic :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Mar 6 2008, 08:29 PM~10108963
> *Ok, here's the info I told some of you about or atleast the ones that got hold of me.
> 
> These are the locations the station will be hitting up.
> ...


*THANKS SYNBAD FOR THE INVITE AT TODAY 97.9 EVENT IN FT WORTH AND MY HOMIE JOHN*


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

anyone have any information on the Easter Picnic :dunno:


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

TTT


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

You might need to get the park first before we start putting on Layitlow.


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Mar 13 2008, 08:10 AM~10157821
> *You might need to get the park first before we start putting on Layitlow.
> *




Didnt John say he had everything set ?


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

No, that's why he called me cause he couldn't make it.


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

So whats going on with the picnic


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

I think lil John handled all that. Its at flag pole hill.There is a ULA meeting tonight to discuss this.




> _Originally posted by RML3864_@Mar 13 2008, 08:50 AM~10158655
> *So whats going on with the picnic
> *


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Mar 13 2008, 11:14 AM~10158831
> *I think lil John handled all that. Its at flag pole hill.There is a ULA meeting tonight to discuss this.
> *




where you going for lunch ***** !


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

TTT



> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Mar 15 2008, 06:52 AM~10173797
> *
> *


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

TTT


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RML3864_@Mar 12 2008, 08:42 PM~10155602
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: TTT :biggrin:


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)

$1 Draft Beer from 8-10pm
$3 Coronas all night
$5 Patron Shots

G-Rock in The Mix


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

LowLows C.C. is doing joe's burgers every Saturday night whos going and with time?


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Mar 21 2008, 10:52 AM~10222189
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Whats this STATION....


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RML3864_@Mar 20 2008, 08:47 PM~10218554
> *LowLows C.C. is doing joe's burgers every Saturday night whos going and with time?
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

ULA Easter Picnic: It was another GREAT Event put on by the ULA. We had coverage from channel 11 & Susie Solice from ch 5.. This years picnic was in honor of Officer Lozada..
The Easter Egg is aways in memory of Magli - Louie's daughter... Louie and his entire family again did most of the work on getting the egg's prepared and providing addittional prizes for the kids.. Thanks Louie & family, I'm sure Magli was looking down us and kept the rain away..  

We had a good size crowd again this year.. This event as most ULA events are open to the general public so even at the easter egg hunt there were non-members there, and that's OK... I'm sure when there kids went home and spoke about where they got there Easter eggs, they'll say a bunch of lowrider had a big picnic and let us join in on there Easter egg hunt.. That's good community relations.. To try and send kids away is Not the Spirit of the ULA..  

Next years event, were going to need more eggs... We had somewhere around 5,500 - 6,000.. And as everyone saw they went quick and I still saw a few kids arrive just a few minutes late and there wasn't an egg to be found...  

Synbad called me and said Jill Beam from the parks dept called and said everything looked good at the park and we (ULA) are welcomed back anytime to use the park for an event... :biggrin:


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RML3864_@Mar 4 2008, 08:27 PM~10090100
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

Sup wit it homies !!! Just extending da invite to this tribute I put together 
for my primo who is considered as the 1st DWI hispanic victim in the year 2008.
We don't want him to be remember of that but by what we knew what he was capable of doing.This Saturday nite @ Players,I have all his old krews coming in to pay respects to him and his fama.You don't have to know him to pay respects homies.So hope you guys can make it out there.................

<img src=\'http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h142/214tomtom/nesto.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Mar 25 2008, 08:57 AM~10249420
> *
> 
> Sup wit it homies !!! Just extending da invite to this tribute I put together
> ...


R.I.P. Homie


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RML3864_@Mar 4 2008, 08:27 PM~10090100
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

TTT


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

TTT


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

Anymore Show Flyers??


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RML3864_@Mar 9 2008, 11:10 AM~10126632
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I think this is the next show in the dallas area


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

taco casa off of 30 and broadway car show tommorrow night 6:00-10:00pm :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## CHEVY 1 (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## Incognito (Sep 6, 2005)

*GRAND OPENING THIS SATURDAY AT LADY’S CHOICE 

Come support ULA members Jaime and David from D-Town Bombs car club on their opening day. 

In case you didn’t know they are the new owners of Lady’s Choice.

FREE FOOD!!! 

MUST BE 21 AND HAVE VALID ID


Lady’s choice

3022 W Davis

Dallas Tx 75211 *


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

How did everything go Saturday sorry I missed it. Good luck with the club homies.


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

TTT


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

:biggrin: SO WHO IS GOING TO BE THE BIG DOG THIS YEAR WHAT YALL THINK :biggrin:


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RML3864_@Mar 9 2008, 11:10 AM~10126632
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

I GOT MY TICKETS.. JUS NEED TO SEE IF THERE TICKETS FOR THE HOP CONTEST SAT NITE??!!! AND WHERE IS IT AT I HEAR THAT THEY AINT DOIN IT AT THA SHOW NO MORE.. WUZ SUP WIT THAT!! DAMNN


----------



## D-Town Bombs C.C. (May 9, 2006)

_Come and party with us this Saturday 19.th Birthday bash for Jorge Lopez from Intokablez car club_


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Town Bombs C.C._@Apr 17 2008, 04:22 PM~10440696
> *Come and party with us this Saturday 19.th Birthday bash for Jorge Lopez from Intokablez car club
> 
> 
> ...


TTT :biggrin: Happy B Day


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RML3864_@Mar 9 2008, 11:10 AM~10126632
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

TTT


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

SUP HOMIES ............BIG THROW DOWN THIS WEEKEND 4 MY 
BIRTHDAY THIS FRIDAY .............ALL CAR CLUB AND SOLO RYDERS INVITED TO SHO N SHINE D RANFLAS FROM 8-10 AND THA PARTY STARTS THEN !!!!!!
PLENTY OF PARKING !!!!!!!!!!!!!! YO,EVEN IF YA DON'T TAKE YO RIDE ,YA STILL INVITED TO HELP ME THROW DOWN ANOTHER YEAR OF LIFE !!!! 







[/size][/color]


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@May 19 2008, 05:32 AM~10685051
> *SUP HOMIES ............BIG THROW DOWN THIS WEEKEND 4 MY
> BIRTHDAY THIS FRIDAY .............ALL CAR CLUB AND SOLO RYDERS INVITED TO SHO N SHINE D RANFLAS FROM 8-10 AND THA PARTY STARTS THEN !!!!!!
> PLENTY OF PARKING !!!!!!!!!!!!!! YO,EVEN IF YA DON'T TAKE YO RIDE ,YA STILL INVITED TO HELP ME THROW DOWN ANOTHER YEAR OF LIFE  !!!!
> ...


 :biggrin: TTT HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Feb 4 2008, 11:46 AM~9861343
> *TECHNIQUES TEXAS CAR SHOW TOMORROW HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE IT'S GOING TO BE ON BRING YOUR TENT'S[/i]*


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

TTT 4 D/FW


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

More shows in August... :thumbsup:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

I know of this show set for this weekend.....









1st Annual The Gathering South West Lowrider Carshow
July 26th 
2-6pm

500 Furlong Dr
Dallas TX 75211

Contact: [email protected]

I know there is more but cant remember off the top....



-ZEUS


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Isnt there a show in the Dallas Convention Center on the 15th-16th...? Ridez of the Timez or something like that anyone got any info on that show....?



-ZEUS DA GOD 
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

2 hours from dallas folks


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

ttt


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

url=http://imageshack.us]







[/url]


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

SUNDAY !!!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 9 2008, 05:12 PM~11560293
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

ttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

TTMFT


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 9 2008, 04:58 PM~11560214
> *SUNDAY !!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

SUNDAY !!!!

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Any pics on the event listed above.....?






-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

We will be having car washes at Winghouse. I will be posting the dates on the flyers. So come and eat and drink a cold beer while the beautiful Winghouse girls wash your ride. :0 













These are the pics from the last car wash :0


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

* WE (CINDY, CHAS & I) Just wanted to wish you, TIM A*K*A "THE PEOPLES CHOICE" a VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY! *
*How old are you, 20, 25?? No 30 something isnt it??? OH, MY BAD, its already in the 40's isnt it??????? Well hope you have a great one.... * :0


----------



## ramon0517 (May 13, 2005)

this one has your real age, but backwards doesnt it?

Happy Birthday Mr. Tim Walls A*K*A - The Peoples Choice


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 15 2008, 11:44 AM~11605940
> *We will be having car washes at Winghouse. I will be posting the dates on the flyers. So come and eat and drink a cold beer while the beautiful Winghouse girls wash your ride.  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

Hey Tim, here are some pics from last night............


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Sep 19 2008, 08:19 AM~11642882
> *Hey Tim, here are some pics from last night............
> 
> 
> ...


Hope you had fun, you didn't see it coming did ya? :biggrin: Be ready for House Of Blues!!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

We got some GREAT NEWS about Lexi earlier!! She got out the hospital and is at home, and doing good health wise. She is going thru depression and the doctors want to subscribe her to medication, but I don't know what her mom is gonna do about that. The lil girl has been thru too much already. But Im very happt to hear she is home. :biggrin: WAY TO GO LEXI!!!! Everyone please keep her in your prayers.


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Sep 19 2008, 09:19 AM~11642882
> *
> 
> 
> ...










GOTCHA


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: TTT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

Good Morning!

Just wanted to let you guys know that MIRAGE CAR CLUB is going to sponsor a train for the HOPTOBERFEST. Like the one we had last year at Joe Pool Lake. So for all the kids, once you get your face painted (by SUBLIMINAL CAR CLUB), you can then hop on the train for a little ride..... Thanks Guys.........


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Sep 24 2008, 07:22 AM~11684294
> *Good Morning!
> 
> Just wanted  to let you guys know that MIRAGE CAR CLUB is going to sponsor a train for the HOPTOBERFEST.  Like the one we had last year at Joe Pool Lake.  So for all the kids, once you get your face painted (by SUBLIMINAL CAR CLUB), you can then hop on the train for a little ride.....  Thanks Guys.........
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

Anyone know if there is anything going down at joe's burgers tonight


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Sep 24 2008, 08:22 AM~11684294
> *Good Morning!
> 
> Just wanted  to let you guys know that MIRAGE CAR CLUB is going to sponsor a train for the HOPTOBERFEST.  Like the one we had last year at Joe Pool Lake.  So for all the kids, once you get your face painted (by SUBLIMINAL CAR CLUB), you can then hop on the train for a little ride.....  Thanks Guys.........
> *


When and where is the Hoptoberfest this year...


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

x2


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Sep 27 2008, 08:39 PM~11716491
> *When and where is the Hoptoberfest this year...
> *


October 19th - Flagpole Hill Park


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

* ULA Meeting this Thursday, October 2nd @ 8:30pm ~ THE D BAR ~ *


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)




----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 27 2008, 08:36 PM~11716850
> *October 19th - Flagpole Hill Park
> *


where is that?
:dunno:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93candylac_@Oct 5 2008, 07:40 PM~11786119
> *where is that?
> :dunno:
> *


google it


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

FLAG POLE HILL IS ON BUCKNER IN NORTHWEST HIGHWAY NORTH SIDE


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

*DALLAS LOWRIDERS CAR & BIKE CLUB 
ARE INVITING YOU TO THE 4 ANNUAL FREAK FEST HOMIES !!!! 

RSVP IS AVALIBLE ........ HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE !!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

<img src=\'http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h142/214tomtom/Flyer-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

*


----------



## SHOW & GO 214 (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Oct 6 2008, 09:59 PM~11797349
> *Just to remind everyone that every registered entry is entered in the $1000 drawing.*


----------



## Texas_82_Grand Prix (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## Regal85TX1 (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

*Attention ALL Car Clubs and Solo Riders!!!!


Tonight is the Annual Family Night Out in Cockrell Hill!!! 

Bring your rides!! It is, as it always has been A Family Event, so bring the kids too!!

Now, I dont know the exact times, but every year we're out there by 6pm! So dont be late or you wont get a spot becuase they do block off the roads!!

Its on Jefferson and Cockrell Hill Rd. you came come in off of Loop 12 and Jefferson or I-30 and Cockrell Hilll Rd. 

Hope to see everyone there! *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Oct 5 2008, 06:21 PM~11784934
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone going to this tonight?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

[









enterance to the park is at the corner of Northwest Hwy & Buckner (12)..


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 9 2008, 07:19 PM~11826694
> *<img src=\'http://i34.tinypic.com/v6r8cw.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *



*Good Show for short notice*


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

*ORALE HOMIES !!!! DON'T FORGET THE FREAK FEST IS GOIN DOWN ON
HALLOWEEN NITE !!!!!!

DALLAS LOWRIDERS ARE HOSTING IT PERO THE LOWRIDERS OF THE
DFW ARE ALL INVITED !!!!! OCT. 31st IS THE NITE TO ACT LIKE A KID GROWN FOLKS STYLE !!!!! 

TABLES CAN BE DECORATED WITH YOUR OWN PLAKA,JUST GET 

WITH 9-LIVES OF THE DALLAS LOWRIDERS AND HE'LL SET IT UP !!!

IT AIN'T WHERE YA @ HOMIES,IT'S HOW YA ACT !!!!!! 

<img src=\'http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p177/sweet_lil_v/V2.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ULA Meeting tomorrow - Thursday, October 16, 2008. Same place - The D BAR - 8pm
any questions, call me. Thanks................See you there.......*


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

*KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS CAR, TRUCK, & BIKE SHOW*
SUNDAY OCT. 26 2008
12-4PM
CAR/TRUCK ENTRY $10 BIKE ENTRY $5
60'S
70'S
80"S
90"S & NEWER
1ST, 2ND, & 3RD PLACE TROPHIES IN EACH CATEGORIES
TRUCKS (ALL MODELS) 1ST,2ND,&3RD TROPHIES
BIKES 1ST,2ND,&3RD TROPHIES
3809 YUCCA AVE. FORT WORTH TX 76111
LIVE DJS IN THE MIX, FOOD, DRINKS, BEER, AND THE DALLAS COWBOYS ON TV
FUN FOR THE WHOLE FAMILY
FOR MORE INFO CALL RICKY @ 817 965-0314


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Oct 15 2008, 07:28 PM~11874967
> *KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS CAR, TRUCK, & BIKE SHOW
> SUNDAY OCT. 26 2008
> 12-4PM
> ...


GOOD LUCK HOMIE !!!! WEGO TOUR SHOW GOING DOWN ON THE SAME DATE !!!


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 16 2008, 10:49 AM~11881340
> *GOOD LUCK HOMIE !!!! WEGO TOUR SHOW GOING DOWN ON THE SAME DATE !!!
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

THE INVITE IS FOR EVERYONE IN THE LOWRIDER LEGACY 
SO WE HOPE TO SEE YA THERE AS WELL HOMIES !!!! 

CLICK THE LINK BELOW FOR MAS DETAIL ON WHAT TO EXPECT ....

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=11790941


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

TTT


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ULA MEETING, this Thursday, October 30th. Need to know if you are planning a Toy Drive ASAP so I can added to the events list. Any questions, call me or send me and email. See you guys at the D-Bar Thursday...*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*
At this time we have no one for the North Dallas Region or Ft. Worth Region. We would like for someone to take over, if you would like to be in charge of one of these areas, please call Joe Ruiz or Belinda Guillen..... thx*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)




----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*Reminder to all ULA - we are having our ULA meeting this Thur. November 13, 2008 @ THE D BAR - 8:30 pm...... Any questions, please call me. thanks*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*
If you have any questions please call Joe Ruiz or Belinda Guillen..... THX*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Nov 9 2008, 11:10 AM~12104542
> *Tejano Super Car Show Press Release
> Recognition Awards
> Ector County Coliseum Building A
> ...


----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)

My trip in Dallas, TX was the bomb!!! Much Love to the Dallas chapter of Majestics for showing me a nice time in there BIG ass city. 

Special thanks to WestSide CC Dallas, TX... The prez is a Cool ass MoFo...lol
Down II Clown CC Dallas, TX
Majestix CC Dallas, TX.. They have some nice ass cars! no joke
Boulevard Aces CC Dallas, Tx
Individuals CC Dallas, TX 
Majestics CC Kansas City
CandyMan Dallas, TX This is the person that painted a hi number of cars seen on the Magazine and in TX
Starting at $3000 to $8000 for a custom paint job


----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hell ya that was a bad ass night,its one il remember 4 a while. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)




----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*Hello Peeps, just a reminder about the ULA meeting this Thur. November 20th. Lots of things to cover, so please send someone from your club/shop to the meeting. Thx*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*One more thing........I need to know by today if you have any stops scheduled for a toy drive. This needs to be added to the events sheet and that will get printed this evening. Please let me know as soon as possible if you have something so we can added now. Thanks*


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

I know some of you might be going out of town for Odessa or Houston. If you stay in town and would like to get your car washed come thru. We will also accept New Unwrapped toys for the ULA / Santa Cop Toy Drive any ULA Member that brings a toy will get a free wash. Come thru and support us, ULA and Santa Cop (DPD) bring a smile to a needy child in the DFW.

Where: Zarate Barber Shop 
2448 W Illinois Ave
Dallas Tx, 75233
in the shopping center on the corner of Illinois and Hampton in Oak Cliff (Same as O'Reilly and Pizza Inn). 

When: 11-22-2008
Time: 10am-4pm

-ZEUS DA GOD 
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)




----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

here is one more............ thx


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Ok homies need some of your help and input 

My neighboor is in a commitee with the city of duncanville that organises a 5 de Mayo festival, and they are trying to put together a lowrider show for next year which is on a saturday May 2nd. Everything is still in the plans but, he ask me if I can get some contacts and people who would like to participate in the planning. If succesfull it can be a yearly thing. Not sure yet but there will be trophies for sure and perhaps cash prices if a entry fee for the cars is charged. They also want to see if a car Hop can be organised. 

If anyone would like to be a part in this hit me up, his info is the following.

http://www.reverbnation.com/escalonaentertainment
myspace: johnanthonytx
[email protected]


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Nov 19 2008, 10:48 PM~12206180
> *Ok homies need some of your help and input
> 
> My neighboor is in a commitee with the city of duncanville that organises a 5 de Mayo festival, and they are trying to put together a lowrider show for next year which is on a saturday May 2nd. Everything is still in the plans but, he ask me if I can get some contacts and people who would like to participate in the planning. If succesfull it can be a yearly thing. Not sure yet but there will be trophies for sure and perhaps cash prices if a entry fee for the cars is charged. They also want to see if a car Hop can be organised.
> ...


I Got Five On It...


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)




----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*Just want to wish everyone going out of town to HOEDESSA (Odessa) or SCREWSTON (Houston), good luck & God Bless you all.... Have a safe trip......... See you guys when you come back.... Drive safely.....*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*Tomorrow, Sunday, November 23, 2008
we have Garlands Finest & Mellow Kings @ DEJAVU Audio & Concepts @ 11414-a Garland RD. Dallas, TX 75218*


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*Simply Stunnin CC is hosting another car wash / toy drive for the Santa Cop / ULA 2008 toy drive. 

Where: Good Deels Tires & Wheels Services
1700 S Westmoreland Rd
Dallas, Tx. 75211
When: 11-29-2008
Time: 10am-4pm
Cost: $5 donation or a New Unwrapped Toy (Benefiting the Santa Cop / ULA Toy Drive)

Come thru and get your car washed, drop a toy in the collection box and bring a smile to a childs face this holiday season. After all Christmas is all about the kids.*


----------



## DANNY'S 66 (Sep 1, 2005)

66 IMPALA CONVERTIBLE FOR SALE OR TRADE, LOCATED DALLAS AREA 

CLICK TO SEE PICS >>> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=443555


----------



## EVANASTY (Apr 4, 2007)

hell yeah toy drives rule


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)




----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*Dont forget to come out and show support.........*


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

T
T
T


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*From my family to yours, Happy Thanksgiving!!!!*


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Nov 25 2008, 07:55 AM~12252194
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The owner of the Rim Shop has informed us he is trying to get the DMX Tv Crew to go out there on Saturday and Shoot some footage of this event. If your in town come thru and get your car/truck/bike on tv. lol....


-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Nov 25 2008, 07:55 AM~12252194
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Car Wash is tomorrow, it rained last night and supposes to be a good day tomorrow. So come by and get your car wash and drop a toy in the toy bin for some less fortunate children.

-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ULA Meeting Thursday, December 4, 2008 @ 8:30pm @ The D BAR *


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ATTN. all ULA Members:

Per Joe Ruiz, <span style=\'color:blue\'>you must attend tonight's ULA meeting. This is a really important meeting and he needs you there. You need to send someone else from your club or shop if you cannot make it. Thanks and see you guys at The D Bar tonight @ 8:30PM.</span>*


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Dec 4 2008, 10:03 AM~12333713
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: TTT :biggrin:


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*Pls come out and bring an unwrapped toy to this event.... Thank you.*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*THEN ON SUNDAY DEC. 7TH WE HAVE BLVD ACES FROM 12NOON-5PM @ HOOTERS IN DENTON: *


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY CHAS!!!*


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

OK GO TO 

*DALLAS TEXAS PUTTIN' IT DOWN !!!!*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*Good Morning Peeps...........*


:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Dec 10 2008, 08:48 AM~12387546
> *Good Morning Peeps...........
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: Cold Outside But Im Still Kickin :biggrin:


----------



## ramon0517 (May 13, 2005)

*T T T*


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ramon0517_@Dec 10 2008, 09:04 AM~12388156
> *T T T
> *


que onda ramon ya ni hablas :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ramon0517 (May 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Dec 10 2008, 10:12 AM~12388223
> *que onda ramon ya ni hablas :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


es que yo si trabajo, i really dont get on here much, but i know my wife lives on here. que hacen, estan trabajando con este frio?


----------



## ramon0517 (May 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Dec 10 2008, 10:12 AM~12388223
> *que onda ramon ya ni hablas :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


prejuntale a Cesar que si ya estan mis partes? ay por favor.


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ramon0517_@Dec 10 2008, 09:18 AM~12388283
> *es que yo si trabajo, i really dont get on here much, but i know my wife lives on here.  que hacen, estan trabajando con este frio?
> *


yes sir outside aint that some****


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ramon0517_@Dec 10 2008, 09:19 AM~12388298
> *prejuntale a Cesar que si ya estan mis partes? ay por favor.
> *


de cromar o de que ????


----------



## ramon0517 (May 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Dec 10 2008, 10:20 AM~12388302
> *yes sir outside aint that some****
> *


well at least your working.


----------



## ramon0517 (May 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Dec 10 2008, 10:21 AM~12388309
> *de cromar o de que ????
> *


I will try to call him.


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ramon0517_@Dec 10 2008, 09:21 AM~12388315
> *well at least your working.
> *


ahhh just some cuz people dont want to install neon this time of year..


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ramon0517_@Dec 10 2008, 11:04 AM~12388156
> *T T T
> *


 :biggrin: There has been a Ramon siting on layitlow!!!! :biggrin: Sup big homie??


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ramon0517_@Dec 10 2008, 09:22 AM~12388320
> *I will try to call him.
> *


dont call huey just stop by the shop to have some drinks (drpepers)


----------



## ramon0517 (May 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Dec 10 2008, 10:23 AM~12388326
> *:biggrin: There has been a Ramon siting on layitlow!!!! :biggrin:  Sup big homie??
> *


LOL
Just working my ass off. I have been in and out of town for about 2 weeks now. Been freezing my B*%%$ off here in Colorado.


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

hey oso did you already painted the chop top monte


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

elpayaso, what you doing with neon? On a car or what?


----------



## ramon0517 (May 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Dec 10 2008, 10:24 AM~12388336
> *dont call huey just stop by the shop to have some drinks (drpepers)
> *



Como que Dr. P's..... A mi me justa la Coors, si me compras unas, I might just have to stop by. :biggrin:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ramon0517_@Dec 10 2008, 09:24 AM~12388339
> *LOL
> Just working my ass off.  I have been in and out of town for about 2 weeks now.  Been freezing my B*%%$ off here in Colorado.
> *


what da hell are you doin in colorado huey


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Dec 10 2008, 11:25 AM~12388342
> *hey oso did you already painted the chop top monte
> *


getting sprayed this week, why wassup?


----------



## ramon0517 (May 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Dec 10 2008, 10:26 AM~12388350
> *what da hell are you doin in colorado huey
> *



trabajando huey, ya te dije. Moving a crew.


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Dec 10 2008, 09:25 AM~12388343
> *elpayaso, what you doing with neon? On a car or what?
> *


on anything sir we manufacture all neon designs cars undis signs for homes anything you want it to say or any thing wanted to outline like the lady luck we did the out line on the roof!!!!!!!!!!!!!!













now its pink but this is some of our work sir


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ramon0517_@Dec 10 2008, 09:26 AM~12388347
> *Como que Dr. P's..... A mi me justa la Coors, si me compras unas, I might just have to stop by.  :biggrin:
> *


no seas borracho huey :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Dec 10 2008, 11:39 AM~12388473
> *on anything sir we manufacture all neon designs cars undis signs for homes anything you want it to say or any thing wanted to outline like the lady luck we did the out line on the roof!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


I do signs, but all kinds of signs. You bend neon or do you get some one else to do it? If so who?


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

sup


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Dec 10 2008, 09:27 AM~12388357
> *getting sprayed this week, why wassup?
> *


no jus asking sounds good sir are we puttin a wrap frame on it o what?


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

That neon display for Sam is tight!!


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Dec 10 2008, 09:42 AM~12388503
> *I do signs, but all kinds of signs. You bend neon or do you get some one else to do it? If so who?
> *


we do everything sir......why you need some


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Dec 10 2008, 11:43 AM~12388513
> *no jus asking sounds good sir are we puttin a wrap frame on it o what?
> *


Already wrapped!!!  Its going to my homies interior shop next...


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Dec 10 2008, 11:44 AM~12388524
> *we do everything sir......why you need some
> *


I will, I got a Budweiser neon dat my homie wants fixed and anothe foo that wants this neon in his trunk. But this won't be till after Christmas, so I'll hit you up on that when I got money in hand...


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Dec 10 2008, 09:43 AM~12388522
> *That neon display for Sam is tight!!
> *


and that was bearly the beganin we manufactured all wood and all



made from scratch sir !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Dec 10 2008, 09:46 AM~12388552
> *Already wrapped!!!   Its going to my homies interior shop next...
> *


hell yea sounds good you dont have to worry about buckle in


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

hello everyone! :wave:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Dec 10 2008, 09:51 AM~12388586
> *I will, I got a Budweiser neon dat my homie wants fixed and anothe foo that wants this neon in his trunk. But this won't be till after Christmas, so I'll hit you up on that when I got money in hand...
> *


or if not swing by shop to see whats wrong with it i may have some pieces already from other repairs and if he needs a price for the truck well be at irving customz ask for carlos


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Dec 10 2008, 11:52 AM~12388599
> *and that was bearly the beganin we manufactured all wood and all
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH SOMETHING LIKE THAT COSTS, BUT WITH OUT THE NEON? JUST LIKE A BALLPARK NUMBER NOT EXACT, JUST SO I KNOW...


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Dec 10 2008, 11:57 AM~12388650
> *or if not swing by shop to see whats wrong with it i may have some pieces already from other repairs  and if he needs a price for the truck well be at irving customz ask for carlos
> *


AIGHT, I WILL DO THAT HOMIE...


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Dec 10 2008, 09:59 AM~12388666
> *HOW MUCH SOMETHING LIKE THAT COSTS, BUT WITH OUT THE NEON? JUST LIKE A BALLPARK NUMBER NOT EXACT, JUST SO I KNOW...
> *


depends on the idea you got but i would have to see ill say about 2 or3 maybe i went too high cuz it depends on materials fabric


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

but if intersted come by and we can talk about it and ill find an exact price maybe i overdid it :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

damn joker get to work fucker :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

hey anonymous are you a cop or something??????????????


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Dec 10 2008, 12:18 PM~12388838
> *hey anonymous are you a cop or something??????????????
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*(If you are in charge of a region, try to see about how many toys you have so we can get an idea of what he have so far.)</span>*

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ATTN. ULA:

This weekend is our most important weekend, we had our last ULA meeting for the year last night and we went over some stuff. If you were not present this info is for you.


On Saturday we will have our last Car Show / Toy Drive @ Naro's Sports Bar. It is in East Dallas (1111 S Beacon St. Dallas, TX 75223). It will be from 12-5pm. On Sunday we will have the last Toy Drive Stop @ OK Sports Bar (7315 Gaston Ave Dallas,TX 75214). We will first meet at Joes Burgers (4408 Ash Ln, Dallas, TX 75223) @ 1pm and we will leave Joes Burgers at 2pm. We are asking for everyone that will do the caravan to be ready to leave by 2pm and also we all need to bring 2 (or more) toys with you that day. When we get to OK Sports Bar, Dallas Police - Santa Cops will be waiting there with a truck to load up all the toys to take to the needy families. Please we ask that you leave all the drama at home. We will have media coverage there so please be on your best behavior. If you have any questions, please make sure you call me. Also if you had a region that you were in charged off, please be sure to pick up all toys and just have them ready for Sunday. We hope to raise 3,000 toys, so get your family and friends to come and join us and have them bring a toy, the more the merrier........ HAPPY HOLIDAYS!!!
*LOVE - BELI**


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

here is the flier.............


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

_*CHECK IT OUT !!!!!!!!!

NEW ALBUM !!!!!!!!! 

LOW-n- SLOW !!!!!!!!!!

IN THE STREETS NOW !!!!!!!!!!

COMING TO A CAR SHOW / TOY DRIVE NEAR YOU !!!!!!!!!!!!!

ONLY $5.00 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ALBUM FEAT. ARTIST SUCH ASS ...................

**** LIL ROB **** MR. CAPONE-E **** MR. SANCHO **** LIGHTER SHADE OF BROWN **** ICE CUBE **** SNOOP DOGG **** JOKER **** WAR **** MASTER P **** MIKE JONES **** SPM **** AND MANY MORE **** *_


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

_*CHECK IT OUT !!!!!!!!!

NEW ALBUM !!!!!!!!! 

LOW-n- SLOW !!!!!!!!!!

IN THE STREETS NOW !!!!!!!!!!

COMING TO A CAR SHOW / TOY DRIVE NEAR YOU !!!!!!!!!!!!!

ONLY $5.00 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ALBUM FEAT. ARTIST SUCH ASS ...................

**** LIL ROB **** MR. CAPONE-E **** MR. SANCHO **** LIGHTER SHADE OF BROWN **** ICE CUBE **** SNOOP DOGG **** JOKER **** WAR **** MASTER P **** MIKE JONES **** SPM **** AND MANY MORE **** *_


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal85TX+Dec 5 2008, 11:15 AM~12343627-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

IRVING CUSTOMZ IN THE HOP .............. AND IM PUT MY RIDE IN FOR THE PEOPLES CHOICES ............


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Dec 15 2008, 01:39 PM~12434723
> *IRVING CUSTOMZ IN THE HOP .............. AND IM PUT MY RIDE IN FOR THE PEOPLES CHOICES ............
> *


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

WHOS IN CHARGE ???????????? OF THE HOP/TOY DRIVE/ CAR SHOW ?????????


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Dec 15 2008, 12:04 PM~12434942
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :0  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> > <span style=\'color:blue\'>Whos Comming Out To Hop ? ..</span>
> 
> 
> DO YALL USE THE RULER OR JUST HEAD TO HEAD???????????????????


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

Copa Dallas 
525 S. Industrial Blvd
Dallas, TX.[/b]


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello people :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

hello everybody!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*I have posted my pictures from the Christmas Party under SHOWS N EVENTS, ULA's Christmas Party 2008 if you want to go by to see them.... thanks*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*Happy Holidays from my family to yours. <span style=\'color:green\'>Wishing everyone a great Christmas. Be safe and God Bless You!!

From the Guillen Family : )</span>*


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Wishing everyone in DFW and their families the best this holiday season.

-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*F.Y.I NO ULA MEETING TONIGHT........ <span style=\'color:green\'>We will have our first ULA Meeting next week, Thursday, January 15th........ Don't forget that the fee is $50.00. This is due next week at the meeting, if you are planning to be in the ULA for the year 2009, please make sure you bring your $$. Thanks and I will see you guys next week.</span>*


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

TIMELESS TEJANO.....

KNTU 88.1 FM THE ONE LA PURA ONDA
McKINNEY DENTON DALLAS FtWORTH
SATURDAYS ONLY 6 AM - 12 PM 
LIVE ON KNTU.com !!!!


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*1st ULA Meeting for the year 2009 

Thursday, January 15, 2009

<span style=\'color:green\'>The D Bar - 6521 E Northwest Hwy - Dallas, TX 75231
8:30pm</span>

Please be sure you bring your ULA DUE for the year 2009. The Dues will be $50.00.
I will see you there....... Have a great week.....

<span style=\'color:green\'>Any questions, please call or send me an email...</span>*


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 5811MSgtP_@Jan 9 2009, 11:01 AM~12651815
> *
> *



*We started off last week with 350 tickets !

Now we only got 220 Left ! and alot of Car Clubs still havent asked for tickets ! 

Dont get left Out Homies get these tickets , Before we run out ! ! ! ! !*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 12 2009, 08:17 AM~12677953
> *We started off last week with 350 tickets !
> 
> Now we only got 220 Left !  and alot of Car Clubs still havent asked for tickets !
> ...



I didnt know you guys were passing them out already....... ddddaaaaammmnnnnnn..... Let me see how many we will need and I will get back with you....... thanks


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

SPREAD THE WORD YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS THIS EVENT
Vendor.Exhibitor.
Sponsorship Info Contact PH: 
817.896-6407 0r 817-663-3634 or 817-944-1037
www. myspace.com/showtimelatino or 
Make Sure To Add us to your Myspace @
www. myspace. com/latinfesttx 
Also for all update on Artist's Tentatively Scheduled to Perform.....
​


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ULA Meeting tonight at The D Bar 8pm. Don't forget, your $$ for dues... Thanks *


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jan 12 2009, 11:33 PM~12687485
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Anymore Shows?????


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Jan 19 2009, 02:13 AM~12746627
> *It's just around the corner mark your calendars...we had a great turnout last year and collected well over 1g for the children of A.P Elem.
> 
> Hope to see you all out there April 18th, 2009
> ...




JUST A HEADS UP GUYS...I WILL HAVE FLYERS AND MORE INFO AT THE NEXT U.L.A MEETING...ANY QUESTIONS UNTIL THEN PLEASE PM.

THANKS


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*GOOD MORNING LADIES AND GENTLEMEN!!!!! HOPE EVERYONE HAS A WONDERFUL DAY!!!!!! ~T.G.I.F.~ WOOOO WOOOOO!!!!!!  *


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

This is my buddies event. I dont know to much about it though.


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)




----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

* ULA MEETING
WHEN - THURSDAY, JANUARY 29, 2009
LOCATION - THE D BAR
MEETING TIME - 8:30PM

<span style=\'colorurple\'>PLEASE don't forget to bring money for the dues....... Not everyone has payed, so if you want to be a member of the ULA for the year 2009, please be sure to bring your cash. Thanks and we appreciate you being part of this organization. </span>*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)




----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)




----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

STAY WARM....... BE SAFE IF YOUR OUT DRIVING AROUND!!!


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ULA MEETING TONIGHT @ THE D BAR - 8:30PM 
SEE YOU THERE!!!!!!!!

For those of you that have not paid their dues, we will be collecting them tonight. Thanks and have a great day.*


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

New Fliers......



















Also if anyone wants to hangout on a friday night feel free to come thru. 2 Members in my club are Dj's and will be doing their thing on Friday Nights.










-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

"THE NEW LOWRIDER MOVEMENT"</span>


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)




----------



## THA BOSS 214 (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Mmmmmmmm Babe horns and sax KNTU is where it's at,,,,.

TIMELESS TEJANO on
KNTU 88.1 FM THE ONE
LA PURA ONDA
McKINNEY DENTON DALLAS Ft WORTH
SATURDAYS ONLY 6AM - 12 PM
REQUEST LINE @ KNTU.com


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*Good Morning Peeps!
Hope everyone has a great day.
T~G~I~F
Have a good weekend.*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

---------------------------------------------------







----------------------------------------------
***The next ULC (United Lowrider Council) meeting will be at <a href=\'http://local.yahoo.com/info-18863312-anthony-s-place-catering-fort-worth\' target=\'_blank\'>Anthony’s Place 2400 Meacham Blvd. Fort Worth, TX 76106</a> Lets see how packed we can get this place. Everyone and anyone is invited to this meeting. 
Date/Time 2-13-09 / 8:00PM If you have any questions please PM or Call me (817) 891-3658 Thanks…
Alex


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ULA Meeting this Thursday, February 12th
@ The D BAR
meeting starts @ 8:30pm 
Thanks and see you there........*


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Jan 29 2009, 09:13 AM~12847359
> *New Fliers......
> 
> 
> ...


All events going down this week. Bike Night Thursday, Friday Night Party & Sunday Meet & Greet. Come thru and hangout on any of these days all events are Hosted By SIMPLY STUNNIN.....


-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

---------------------------------------------------







----------------------------------------------
***The next ULC (United Lowrider Council) meeting will be at <a href=\'http://local.yahoo.com/info-18863312-anthony-s-place-catering-fort-worth\' target=\'_blank\'>Anthony’s Place 2400 Meacham Blvd. Fort Worth, TX 76106</a> Lets see how packed we can get this place. Everyone and anyone is invited to this meeting. 
Date/Time 2-13-09 / 8:00PM If you have any questions please PM or Call me (817) 891-3658 Thanks…
Alex


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

Dont forget about today Pre-Sale Tickets Go On Sale Today ! ! !

NEW LOCATING IN FT WORTH FOR PRE-SALE TICKETS ! ! ! 

TO THE MAX FOOTWEAR
2600 EPHRIHAM AVE. OR 2516 N.
E 28TH ST &35

LatinFest 2009... 
Only $10.....









​


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ULA Meeting Thur. Feb. 26 @ 8:30pm - The D Bar
If you have any events that are coming up, please send me your info asap so I can update the events sheet. Any questions, call me, send me an email or PM me. Thanks, see you at the meeting on Thursday.*


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

*

THIS IS NOT 

CAR CLUB-VS-CAR CLUB ......

WHOEVER SIGNS UP PLAYS.....

SO LAST 2 STANDING COULD BE FROM THE SAME CAR CLUB .......
WAITIN ON ULA & ULC SCHEDULE TO PULL THIS THROUGH !!! *


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

*THIS IS SOMETHING THAT CAN BE DONE IF WE GET A 
GREAT PARTICIPATION FROM ALL CAR CLUB MEMBERS ........

THIS IS NOT 

CAR CLUB-VS-CAR CLUB ......

WHOEVER SIGNS UP PLAYS.....

SO LAST 2 STANDING COULD BE FROM THE SAME CAR CLUB .......

MEMBERS ONLY ........ THE PLAYER WILL GET FREE ENTRY AT THE DOOR !!! 

I NEED MINIMUM OF 20 PLAYERS TO MAKE THIS EVENT POSSIBLE !!!

CASH MONEY WINNINGS !!!! 

PM ME IF ANY CAR CLUB MEMBER IS INTERESTED !!!! *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

----------------------------------------







-------------------------------------------

*For Tomorrow Nights ULC Meeting <span style=\'color:red\'>Please Bring Your Club Plaques And Club Shirts We Are Taking Pictures To Put On Different Websites Such As LayItLow And MySpace. 

Meeting Location Anthony’s Place 2400 Meacham Blvd. Fort Worth Texas
Friday 2-27-09 At 8:00 Please Get There A Little Earlier If You’re Getting Pictures Taken Of Your Club Plaques / Shirts.
If You Have Any Questions Give Me A Call Thanks 
Alex (817)-891-3658</span>*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ULA Meeting tonight @ The D Bar - 8:30 pm
see you there.*


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

FLIERS FOR THIS EVENT WILL BE AT THE NEXT ULA MEETING !!


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Jan 29 2009, 09:13 AM~12847359
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FRIDAY....MARCH 20,2009- WHISKEY CHARLIES/SIMPLY STUNNIN C.C./PLAYASTYLE PRODUCTIONS PRESENT:NAUGHTY/KINKY SCHOOL GIRL OUTFIT/FRIDAY NIGHT PARTY OFFICIALLY @ WHISKEY CHARLIES SPORTS BAR AND GRILLE. COME AND SEE YOUR FAVORITE WHISKEY CHICK IN THE FINEST/MOST PROVACATIVE/NAUGHTY SCHOOL GIRL OUTFIT YET. IF YOU MISSED THE VALENTINES DAY LINGERIE PARTY THEN YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS THIS ONE. MONEY AND PRIZES GIVEN OUT TO YOUR CHICK THAT NIGHT. DALLAS FINEST DJ'S EDDIE G AND SPY ROCKIN THA DESKS TILL 2AM. DRINK SPECIALS/APPETIZERS, NO COVER/NO DRESSCODE ALL NIGHT LONG. 1651 LONESTAR PARKWAY @ QUICK TRIP BALLPARK GRAND PRARIE,TEXAS 75050. FOR MORE INFORMATION PLEASE CALL 214)417-8294 OR 214)923-3520. SEE YOU THERE......


-ZEUS DA GOD 
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 9 2009, 07:47 AM~12949226
> *---------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ULA MEETING TONIGHT, MARCH 12TH
SAME PLACE - THE D BAR - 8:30PM*


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

TIMELESS TEJANO
KNTU 88.1 FM THE ONE 
LA PURA ONDA
McKINNEY DENTON DALLAS FtWORTH
SATURDAYS 6AM - 12 PM !


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ULA MEETING THIS THURSDAY, MARCH 26TH 
AT THE D BAR - 8:30PM*


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

*SO FAR ..... 
CHARLIEBOY FROM UNIDOS C.C. & 

SOME OF HIS MEMBERS

VENOM65 FROM DALLAS LOWRIDERS

GOTTI FROM DALLAS LOWRIDERS

9-LIVES FROM DALLAS LOWRIDERS

DADDY84 FROM DALLAS LOWRIDERS

LIL ROY FROM DALLAS LOWRIDERS

OSO8 FROM SUBLIMINAL C.C.

CHRIS FROM SUBLIMINAL C.C.

BIG ED FROM SUBLIMINAL C.C.

INCONGNITO FROM INTOKABLES C.C.

ALEX FROM INTOKABLES C.C.

DL DIVA REPPIN...............

DALLAS LOWRIDER LADIES

*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*Hey ladies and gentlemen, Just wanted to remind everyone about the ULA Meeting tomorrow and Per Luis (LM Customs) we all need to take a bag or bags of candy so he can start filling the Easter eggs. Please pass the word. Thanks*


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

DON'T FORGET ABOUT THIS EVENT HOMIES !!! ALL C.C. INVITED !!! LOWRIDER CAR CLUB MEMBERS ONLY ALLOWED TO PLAY...NO OUTSIDERS CAN PLAY ..... EVERY WOMAN/MAN FOR THEMSELVES !!! GET YO PRACTICE ON !!!


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*Hey ULA PEEPS, 

Hey guys, I need to know if you have an event coming up as soon as possible. (Like maybe no later than today), I will be making corrections and adding new events today. Once I am done they will get printed. If I dont get your info it will not be added to the list. Please call, email me or mesg. me asap. Thanks*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

ULC Meeting This Friday At Anthonys Place In Fort Worth at 8:00 PM 4-10-09 If You Need More Info Please PM Or Call Me alex 817-891-3658 Thanks


----------



## Grimaldo (Nov 13, 2008)

ULA easter picnic sunday :biggrin:


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*Attn ULA PEEPS,

Please be sure to bring ALL filled Easter eggs to the meeting tonight. We will be collecting all of them tonight at the ULA Meeting. Thanks

Meeting at D Bar - 8:30pm*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*<span style=\'colorrange\'><span style=\'color:red\'>ULA'S 8TH ANNUAL EASTER PICNIC
</span>
EASTER EGG HUNT (In Memory of Magali Morales) WILL BE AT 1PM 

**Pls be sure that all beverages MUST be in cups**

thanks for everyones support with the easter eggs</span>*


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Fort Worth Swap Meet in La Grave Field this week April 18-19 in Fort Worth. On North Main street going towards downtown Fort Worth you cant miss it you will see shit loads of cars parked all over. These are some parts I am taking for sale. Check them out homies

















































































[/IMG]


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

*ARCADIA PARK ELEM. 2ND ANNUAL BENEFIT CARSHOW/COMMUNITY FAIR.....


COME CHECK IT OUT!....* :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=458575


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

GOING OUT TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ! ! !

If you need Preregistered Form hit up George Today @ 817 495-6251
Dont Forget about the Deadline April 18,2009 










​


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

We will have a big fundraiser for Luis Morales this Sunday, April 19th at 4000 Pioneer Rd. in Balch Springs from 12 noon - 5pm. More info to come.

<span style=\'color:green\'>As you may know Luis Morales (LM Customs) has been in the hospital for the past week. His condition is still the same. He has no insurance so ALL PROCEEDS will go to Luis and his family in this time of need. Please we would like for you to make plans to attend this fundraiser. We will be selling, tacos, raffle tickets, good prices on haircuts and much more. We may also have a car wash. I will keep you guys updated. Please once again - ALL PROCEEDS will go to the Morales family, so please try to attend this event. thanks</span>[/b]


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

Hello everyone, we will be doing an emergency/mandatory meeting this Friday, April 17th.
The meeting will take place at Will's Shop (where the benefit fundraiser will be) 4000 Pioneer Rd. in Balch Springs, TX. We would only like to have an officer of each club or shop to come to this meeting. It will be a quick meeting, also if you are donating an item (and is not a big item) can you please take it to the meeting that evening so we can see all that we have, here are some of the items that some people have said they will donate. If someone else would like to donate an item please let me know at 214-536-5769 or call Will at 214-989-8392.

13x7 wire wheels(donated by Estilo Car Club)
a bike (donated by Torres Empire)
a club banner (donated by Oso-Subliminal)
20 tickets to the car show in Ft.Worth (donated by Lucio)
Pinstripe on bike or car (donated by Chris)
a bottle of liquor (still don't know what kind, but might even be 2 of them)
Hugo will donate 10 embroidered shirts
some costume jewelry (donated gabby from Unique Cars)
tires (donated by Ghetto Dreams)
gift cards to chilli's and tgif (donated by from Low4Life)
CD's (donated by myxtremeradio.net)
CD's (donated by Dj. Juan)
selling tacos and drink
some concrete for a covered patio or driveway


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*Hey guys don't forget that we have a meeting tonight at Will's Shop. The address is 4000 Pioneer RD
Balch Springs, TX 75180
the meeting will get started at 8pm

Please send 1 or 2 representatives from your club/shop. If you are donating an item please, please be sure to bring it with you (if its something small). Also it's not to late to donate an item, we will gladly accept any and all donations. This will be a quick meeting, so please be on time so we can get started as quickly as possible. If you have any questions please call me or send me an email. Or you can always call Will @ 214-989-8392. Thanks and see you guys at the meeting.

<span style=\'colorurple\'>Fundraiser for Luis Morales (LM Customs)
Sunday - April 19th
12N-5pm

We will be selling food and drinks and lots of raffles

Please pass the word for the Fundraiser the more people the better. So invite all your family, friends and neighbors. This is for a great cause. Let's also continue to keep Luis and his family in our prayers.</span>*


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

HAVE A GREAT WEEKEND DFW

TIMELESS TEJANO
KNTU 88.1 FM THE ONE 
LA PURA ONDA
MCKINNEY DENTON DALLAS FTWORTH
SATURDAYS 6AM - 12PM
REQUESTS AT KNTU.COM

:thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

Last year we did the "Praying for Lexi" Custom Car Show for lil Lexi. She touched my heart along with many others. This year is "Praying for Ricky" There will be more information this next couple weeks about his condition. Any one that would like to help with this in any way give me a call. This is just a preliminary flyer. Thanks for the support in advance!


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

I also wanted to let you guys know that Luis was up yesterday. I went to go see him after the fundraiser. I was telling him about the event. When I mentioned that we had a hop at the fundraiser he opened his eyes really big, I know he wanted to say something but couldn't. Please continue to pray for him and his family. I will continue to keep you guys posted. Once again, THANK YOU guys for ANOTHER great event.  [/b]


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*Just wanted to let you guys know that I spoke to Esther and she said that when we left last night Luis got really bad. Today they said he has Acute Respiratory Distress along with pneumonia. She is asking that we all pray for Luis, so can you guys please, please say a little prayer for him. I will continue to keep you guys posted.  *


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*Just a reminder that we will be printing out the events list and need to make sure all scheduled events are on the list. If you have an event that has not been listed on our list, please send that to me ASAP. 

Don't forget ULA MEETING ~ Thursday - April 23rd @ 8:30pm - The D Bar*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

Isela will do a big shout out today on KNON between 1pm-2pm, so if you can listen to it on the radio or on the net at KNON.org thx


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*I'm still doing a raffle on the following items, I will take the raffle tickets to the ULA meeting Thursday if your interested. This raffle will be going on til the 16th of May. So bring your $$ to the meeting if you would like to buy a raffle ticket. ALL PROCEEDS will go to the Morales Family. Thanks and pass the word.

$250.00 - Cortez Engraving on anything - $10.00 raffle ticket

Covered Patio or extension on driveway - Montoya Concrete (Mere)- $10.00 raffle ticket

Pinstripe on car or bike - by Chris - $10.00 raffle ticket

$3000 paint job by JB Kustoms - $20.00 raffle ticket (see Joe Ruiz)

Bike by Torres Empire - $5.00 raffle ticket

Skateboard by Torres Empire - $1.00 raffle ticket

Club/Shop LOGO Banner - by Oso - Subliminal - $5.00 raffle ticket

and several other misc raffles at $1.00

I also have tickets for the Latin Fest 2009 that Lucio donated if you want to buy some, the money will also go back to the Morales Family*


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

Is it possible that the president or vice president of your club send me a physical address to their home or business. Esther Morales would like to send a thank you know to all of you guys and need it asap. Send it to my email address please or PM me. Thanks


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

CAR CLUB MEMBERS !!! 

IT'S THE 2009 LATINFEST CAR SHOW PRE-PARTY 

N D-TOWN,TEJAS !!!! FUNKY TOWN GOTS TWILIGHT ??? 

WE GOT PLAYERS !! 

COME IN YOUR CLUB SHIRT AND GET THE 

PLAYERS CLUB DISCOUNT HOMIES !!! 

IT'S HAPPENING THIS SATURDAY NITE 

W / THE MYEXTREMERADIO DJ'S N DA MIXX TODA LA NOCHE !!!!

CALLIN OUT ALL CLUB .............DALLAS LOWRIDERS,SUBLIMINAL,ESTILLO,

ROLLERZ ONLY,PRINCIPALES,GHETTO DREAMS,MAGESTICS,

JOKERZ,VETERANOS,

KINGZ,LOW4LYFE,SIMPLY STUNNIN,UNIDOS, D-TOWN BOMBS

AND ALL THE REST OF THE DFW CAR CLUBS !!! 

DON'T MISS OUT ON THE PRE-PARTY HOMIES !!! 

RAFFLE OFF TICKETS FOR FREE COMPLINITRY DRINKS,CD'S,SHIRTS 

AND MUCH MUCH MORE !!!


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*Hello ULA / ULC / Solo Riders / Shops
I got this message from Luis Morales' niece, I wanted to share it with you guys..........



Hello belinda! I've been meaning to stop by and tell you and all the car clubs how much my family and I appreciate all of the help and support you have given us. There aren't enough words or gestures that could describe how appreciative we are. My Tio Luis means the world to me and thanks to everyone's prayers, I am thankful everyday he is here with us. The fundraiser was awesome and will help LM Customs and the Morales family get through this tough time. Again, thank you thank you thank you! Can't wait to see you soon!
Sincerely,
Angelica Morales*


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ULA MEETING this Thursday, May 7th @ The D Bar - 8:30pm

We will be selling raffle tickets for a pair of tickets to go see George Lopez and a gift card. All proceeds will go to Luis Morales.Thx

(Oh and as of yesterday Luis is doing better, but still in ICU, please keep him in our payers)*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*Good morning peeps, don't forget about the ULA meeting tonight. Also I have Louie's new room number. He is still in the Truett Building at Baylor Hospital and is in room 419 for those of you that would like to go see him. Thanks*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

Everyone is invited for any info you can call GABBY at 469-632-6993


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

[/quote]


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ULA MEETING ON THURSDAY, MAY 21ST 
THE D BAR - 8:30PM
*


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ULA Meeting Thursday, June 4th
@ The D BAR
8:30 pm

If anyone have an event that is <span style=\'color:blue\'>"NOT" listed on the events list, please let me know TODAY, so we can added on there. THX</span> *


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## VictorXIV (Apr 2, 2008)

THERE WILL BE CLASSES FOR EVERYONE ALSO 5ft TALL TROPHIES FOR BEST OF SHOW. HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE


----------



## LOW4LIFE.PREZ (Jan 7, 2006)

LOW 4 LIFE DFW Picnic Update & Additional Info
June 7 – Joe Pool Lake-Lynn Creek Park-Pavilion #3

Address is- 5700 Lake Ridge Parkway, Grand Prairie, TX 75052

Bring your BAD AZZ RIDE, Grill, Canopy, Lawn Chairs, Boats, Jet Skis, Fishing Poles, Playing Cards, Dominoes, Horseshoes, Volleyball, and Another Outdoor Activates. 

ALSO, don’t forget your Swimming Stuff, it is a Lake! The Beach Area is Re-done and looks GREAT! Beach & swimming area is at Pavilion #2. 

Contact Lynn Creek Marina for Boat & Jet Ski rentals.

Entrance Fee- The Park charges $10.00 per vehicle up to 6 occupants, additional occupants are $2.00 each. “Grand Prairie residents get in FREE with valid TX drivers license showing G.P. residence.”

Security- Grand Prairie Police Department

More Info Contact: [email protected] or Pido 989-737-0128

Thanks, LOW 4 LIFE CC


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

A member of my club and the ULA & ULC has a online radio show weekdays from 
noon - 4. Check it out, and see everyone friday...


----------



## Juan_Gotti (Aug 28, 2006)




----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=510764

WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO COME JOIN US IF YOU HAVE THE TIME.... :biggrin:

HAVE A WONDERFUL THANKSGIVING


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

*WHAT'S THE DATE, TIME AND PLACE FOR THIS YEARS ULA HOPTOBERFEST??? *


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Its at Joe Pool Lake on October 3rd.


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Sep 2 2010, 10:21 AM~18469041
> *Its at Joe Pool Lake on October 3rd.
> *


Thank you sir!!!


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

:0


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

*Is there a flyer for Hoptoberfest this year???  *


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Sep 15 2010, 09:38 AM~18573960
> *Is there a flyer for Hoptoberfest this year???
> *


who knows homie! Someone is to excited about LAS VEGAS and is forgeting about hoptoberfest... Lol


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by westsidebagos_@Sep 21 2010, 05:58 PM~18625777
> *who knows homie! Someone is to excited about LAS VEGAS and is forgeting about hoptoberfest... Lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :run: :run:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13gYCOBFp2U


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mit3eSPfu-0


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

HEADS UP FOR ALL CAR CLUBS FROM DALLAS TO FORT WRTH ME AND SOME ARTISTS FROM THE DFW AREA WILL BE MAKING A SONG BOUT ALL THE RIDES AND HOW WE DO DOWN HERE IN DA DFW AREA AND A VIDEO WILL BE SHOT AND THE SONG WILL BE SENT OUT ALL OVER TO SHOW HOW WE DO IT IN THE DFW AREA ...SO KEEP IN TOUCH AND I HOPE TO HAVE ALL YALLS SUPPORT 

ASLO IF U DONT HAVE MY NUMBER LOCK ME IN 214 643 3603 FOR PARTIES CDS AND SHOWS OR WHATEVER ....DjSk!llZ


----------



## texas bass wars (Oct 20, 2010)

DC Car Audio Car Show & Bass Competiton October 30th from 5pm to 9pm


----------



## texas bass wars (Oct 20, 2010)

> DC Car Audio Car Show & Bass Competiton October 30th from 5pm to 9pm 3216 Mansfield Hwy Fort Worth Texas


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

A little late but let's do it...NOV. 6 (EPIC CRUISE II - DFW) meet in Dallas at 4pm the old WinnDixie parking lot, then we roll out down 30 to Ft Worth. Riders will meet up at Hemphill Car Wash at 6pm and roll out from there.

I'm hoping George or Homie John or Loco61 can hook up a route in Ft Worth....everybody down with that?


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## 254El Lechero (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Santa Cop toy cruise :biggrin: 






















*SUNDAY DEC 12TH 1P
MEET @ JOE'S BURGERS (SOONER THE BETTER)
CARAVAN TO OK SPORTS BAR 
BRING AS MANY UNWRAPPED GIFTS AS POSSIBLE


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Dec 10 2010, 07:30 AM~19291137
> *Santa Cop toy cruise  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by U.L.C. Texas_@Dec 10 2010, 06:24 AM~19290803
> *
> SUPPORT THIS EVENT HOMIES
> *



Orale Homies (Majestics DFW)
I can’t make today Toy Drive been here at the hospital at Harris Methodist fort worth southwest off Bryant Irving.. my daughters kidney’s are not functioning normal and she only 23 , so they have her in ICU…. Until she can be sable

Please keep us in prayer

Leonard
TECHNIQUES DFW TEXAS CC.


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Dec 12 2010, 08:24 AM~19306396
> *Orale Homies (Majestics DFW)
> I can’t make today Toy Drive been here at the hospital at Harris Methodist fort worth southwest off Bryant Irving.. my daughters kidney’s are not functioning normal and she only 23 ,  so they have her in ICU…. Until she can be sable
> 
> ...


WILL KEEP YOUR DAUGHTER/FAMILY IN OUR PRAYERS HOMIE


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RML3864_@Dec 14 2010, 09:29 AM~19323133
> *WILL KEEP YOUR DAUGHTER/FAMILY IN OUR PRAYERS HOMIE
> *


Thank Homies !!!!! she getting better now


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> *AlSO UPPER AND LOWER ADJUSTABLE TRAILING ARMS ARE STILL 200.00. BUY IT WITH THE NEW YEAR'S SPECIAL AND INSTALLATION IS FREE.*


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Dec 15 2010, 02:57 PM~19335111
> *Thank Homies !!!!! she getting better now
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

I GOT THIS FROM THE MAJESTIX CC PAGE I FIGURED I WOULD HELP GET THE WORD OUT :biggrin: 


1st Car Show of the year...

Annual New Years Day Show












Jan 1 / Saturday / 10 am - 2 pm Garland, Texas
Taco Casa, 6118 Broadway Blvd. @ IH30 in Garland, Texas.
Full car, truck and motorcycle show. Open to ALL Kinds of Cars. 
24 Class Show PLUS 3 Best Of Show. 
Registration begins at 9 a.m. Entry Fee: $15
All profits to Jonathan's Place, an Emergency Shelter for Abused Children. 
More info: call Gary at 214-649-5220 or email: [email protected]


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RML3864_@Dec 30 2010, 06:53 AM~19457010
> *I GOT THIS FROM THE MAJESTIX CC PAGE I FIGURED I WOULD HELP GET THE WORD OUT :biggrin:
> 1st Car Show of the year...
> 
> ...


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## dh80 (Sep 5, 2010)

I was hoping there was something going on while I was in town.


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

TCU


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

TTT


----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

some good events to start off the new year :thumbsup:


----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by U.L.C. Texas_@Jan 4 2011, 10:36 AM~19499742
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by U.L.C. Texas_@Jan 4 2011, 07:55 AM~19498568
> *
> *


we will be there


----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Jan 5 2011, 07:46 PM~19514410-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*I Want To Thank Everybody That Made It To Last Nights ULC Meeting.. Hope Everybody That Won A Ticket To See "The Green Hornet" Will Be Able To Make It.. Heres Some PIcs That DJ Juan An I Took...*


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 8 2011, 07:19 AM~19538498
> *<span style='font-family:Times'>Looks like yall had a good turn out :thumbsup:​*


----------



## tlrepresenta (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by U.L.C. Texas_@Jan 4 2011, 08:55 AM~19498568
> *
> *


Aint it 3rd and not 3nd? LOL! :biggrin: But on the real, is the date April 24?


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tlrepresenta_@Jan 8 2011, 02:38 PM~19541233
> *Aint it 3rd and not 3nd? LOL!  :biggrin: But on the real, is the date April 24?
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## big fish (Jul 24, 2007)

HIT UP BIG FISH 323-479-2387 LET ME NO WHATS UP OUT THERE


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tlrepresenta_@Jan 8 2011, 03:38 PM~19541233
> *Aint it 3rd and not 3nd? LOL!  :biggrin: But on the real, is the date April 24?
> *


 Thank for catching that and :biggrin: right 3rd typeo and yes 24 April is Easter


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Valentines Dance Feb 12, 2011


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SergDog82_@Jan 11 2011, 09:14 AM~19565226
> *
> Valentines Dance Feb 12, 2011
> *


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

*WHERE'S THE EASTER SUNDAY PICNIC GOING TO BE AT THIS YEAR???

FLAG POLE HILL I HOPE*.


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by groucho_@Jan 11 2011, 11:53 AM~19566364
> *WATCH "SOUTHLAND" TONIGHT ON TNT, TECHNIQUES CC, HELLAFYDE, HELLAFYDRAULICS ARE IN THIS EPISODE, CHECK OUT THE SCREEN SHOTS BELOW..
> *



If anyone saw SOUTHLAND last night my fellow TECHNIQUES LA were in the back ground flying colors along with RollerOnly and few other clubs


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DONUTS_@Jan 12 2011, 08:09 PM~19579764
> *My buddy Josh from Made Men CC stopping traffic :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...
















:biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 13 2011, 09:45 AM~19585395
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

ULA MEETING
**FIRST MEETING OF THE YEAR**
THURSDAY 1/20 - 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RML3864_@Jan 28 2008, 03:36 PM~9804782
> *TTT :thumbsup:*


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*THIS IS OLD SCHOOL BACK IN THE DAYS
*


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

*
We have worked for more than 15 years in the full metal refinishing specializing in custom motorcycle & car parts.

We do proffesioneal work in Custom Chrome, Aluminium polish, and Stainless polish.

We can polish, chrome and repair moldings and grills. 

We polish and chome wheels or any other part for your motorcycle and car.

If you need help for a project Carlo's Polishing can help you. If you have any question message or picturemail us at *[email protected][/size] or call (214)498-2952.


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RML3864_@Jan 16 2011, 02:37 AM~19610386
> *ULA MEETING
> **FIRST MEETING OF THE YEAR**
> THURSDAY 1/20 - 8:30P
> ...


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

ONLY A FEW DAYS LEFT ON THE TWO PUMP SPECIAL..... GET YOUR CAR JUICED UP BEFORE THE SHOW SEASON STARTS....COME SECURE YOUR SPOT TEXT 214-763-2468/972374-7433 FOR INFO


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

> [color=red][SIZE=2]ONLY A FEW DAYS LEFT ON THE TWO PUMP SPECIAL..... GET YOUR CAR JUICED UP BEFORE THE SHOW SEASON STARTS....COME SECURE YOUR SPOT TEXT 214-763-2468/ FOR INFO[/color][/SIZE]
> [/quote]
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

Had a good time at the ULA meeting last night. Can't wait to get out to some shows and picnics :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*THERE IS STILL ALLOT OF TICKETS LEFT GET THEM OR HIT ME UP*


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 24 2011, 10:32 AM~19681998
> *THERE IS STILL ALLOT OF TICKETS LEFT GET THEM OR HIT ME UP
> 
> *


TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike


----------



## dp187 (May 1, 2007)

TTT D/FW where the shows and picnics at TTT


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dp187_@Jan 25 2011, 09:49 AM~19691808
> *TTT D/FW where the shows and picnics at TTT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 28 2011, 01:50 AM~19720302
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## pancho76006 (Apr 18, 2009)

EY FAM. I KNOW THIS IS'NT A MUSIC FORUM BUT WE GOTTA MIXTAPE DROPPN SOON N WE TRYNA PUSH IT OUT THERE ITS NONE OF THAT BULLSHIT THAT LOCALS ARE DROPING AROUND TXZ MORE OF A SMOOTH CHILL VIBE SUMTN TA CRUZ TOO IF U GETTA CHANCE FOLLOW THE LINK AND LEAVE A COMMENT ALL ARE APPRECIATED SO GET AT ME N IF U NEEDA MIXTAPE SHOOT AN EMAIL 

http://www.youtube.com/user/theworldofSS#g/u

WE STILL HAVENT GOT NE VIDEOS POSTED BUT WILL KUM SOON


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## SLABCITYINC (Dec 7, 2009)

7th annual slack day picnic....flyers coming soon


----------



## soccerdad04 (May 31, 2010)

```
[img]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1103/179802_203786276305156_100000213557443_890303_7807988_n.jpg[/img]

[img]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1103/182235_203786802971770_100000213557443_890306_3929601_n.jpg[/img]
```


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

*It's Official DJ Juan V in the mix*


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

It's Official DJ Juan V in the mix[/b]


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLABCITYINC_@Mar 8 2011, 05:09 PM~20044302
> *7th annual slack day picnic....flyers coming soon
> 
> 
> ...


*I WILL BE THERE

WHAT UP SLAB CITY*


----------



## BigLazy903 (Oct 15, 2008)

Anything going on out there this weekend?


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Mar 13 2011, 01:42 AM~20079497
> *Anything going on out there this weekend?
> *


X2 WHATS GOING ON THIS WEEKEND


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by soccerdad04_@Mar 8 2011, 07:59 PM~20046218
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

CORRECTION...THE CAR SHOW IS FROM 11am- 5pm.


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Mar 23 2011, 12:01 AM~20157304
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Mar 22 2011, 10:01 PM~20157304
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 29 2011, 12:31 AM~20207471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Apr 10 2011, 09:57 PM~20306490
> *THERE WILL BE A CRUISE THROUGH FT WORTH SAT BEFORE THIS ONE SO BE READY TO ROLL
> 
> 
> ...


*Its official. FORT WORTH. Bring out the rides because its going to be on. Flier coming soon. Leading up to the Memorial Day Weekend Lowrider Picnic.



Thanks GT!  *


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

1428 Merrifield Rd Dallas,Tx 75211
ROYAL CLASSICS C.C. 30th ANNIVERSARY PICNIC


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*Come Support this Car Show and Have a Good Time. Bring the Family and the kids for a fun filled day." All car Clubs, Solo Riders, Hot Rods, Antiques, VWs, Rat Rods, SUVs, Euros, Motorcycles and etc. are invited to come out and enjoy the day and car show. See you all there. *</span></span>


Directions via Mapquest: http://classic.mapquest.com/mq/5-lwKRZmhr


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=590023


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

TTT looks like some good shows coming up TTT


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=590680


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

Lowrider Nationals XIIII Smokin Summer Slam goin down Aug 7, 2011, $20,000.00 in cash prizes, Hoppers, Hot models contest, over 300 car categories, and Superbowl style rings. Hit up our website for more info.








See ya there!!!


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

*Easter Sunday at Samuel Park... 
What part, if any, of the park is RESERVED?
Is there a designated area to park the rides? 
Or is it going to be a "Free For All"???*


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

April 24 2011La Zona Rosa Cabaret 1676 Regal Row 2nd Annual Custom Car Show !!!!!! 
Free Food , B.Y.O.B. !!!!! Car Club's come show some love !!!!!! 
After your show , picnic's , or just wanna get away come hang with us !!!!! La Zona Rosa Cabaret 1676 Regal Row


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Apr 22 2011, 01:04 PM~20397177
> *April 24 2011La Zona Rosa Cabaret 1676 Regal Row 2nd Annual Custom Car Show !!!!!!
> Free Food , B.Y.O.B. !!!!! Car Club's come show some love !!!!!!
> After your show , picnic's , or just wanna get away come hang with us !!!!! La Zona Rosa Cabaret 1676 Regal Row
> *


----------



## RC PREZ '64 (Dec 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DALLAS-G_@Apr 12 2011, 11:16 PM~20326107
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ORALE GOING TO NICE .. THANKS TO ALL THA HOMIE'S


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

:wave: whats up D/FW :wave:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)




----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Apr 25 2011, 01:10 PM~20416055
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cilla77 (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## 254El Lechero (Oct 8, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Its our turn to have a "GF" picnic. Everyone is invited! We hope to get your support. We will have a live Dj playing your best tunes. Its like every other CHILL n Grill but our main event is the volleyball tournament which will be played though out the whole day. There will be 5 players on each team and all 5 players must have the same logo shirt on! Games will be to 15 points and its a 1 game per team. Winning teams advances to the next bracket. There will be prizes for the 1st,2nd and 3rd places!!! 
If you have any questions please ask.


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cilla77_@Apr 27 2011, 01:59 PM~20432887
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This one should be a good one !!!!


----------



## tlrepresenta (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

GOODTIMES WILL BE GIVING AWARDS FOR 

BEST OF SHOW CAR
BEST OF SHOW TRUCK
MOST MEMBERS 

BEST OF SHOW WILL BE PRESENTED AT THE SONIC ON MAIN AT THE END OF THE CRUISE.

MOST MEMBERS WILL BE COUNTED AT THE FIESTA BEFORE WE LEAVE AND PRESENTED AT THE SONIC AS WELL SO BRING OUT THEM RIDES AND LETS ROLL.


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@May 2 2011, 07:31 PM~20470708
> *
> 
> 
> ...


For all the people thats coming to the Illegal Toys car show our venue has change from the state fair to Fire Lake Grand Casino just east of OKC on I-40 east exit 178 for ?s call me Caspy @ 405-821-4011 or Benito @ 405-313-4995 thanks & sorry for any inconvenience


----------



## RC PREZ '64 (Dec 12, 2010)

"ROYAL CLASSICS CAR CLUB" 30TH ANNIVERSARY PICNIC 1981-2011

OUR MISSION WAS ACCOMPLISHED WITH HAVING ALL THE "OG" PRESIDENTS IN ATTENDANCE ON THIS SPECIAL DAY....

FOUNDER - JACOB MARTINEZ
2ND PREZ - BETO VELASQUEZ
3RD PREZ - ANDY RODRIGUEZ
4TH PREZ - ROY ESQUIBEL (WIFE ROSA ESQUIBEL)
5TH PREZ - TOM ELLICKSON
6TH / CURRENT PREZ- ***** VALDEZ 

IT WAS AN EVENTFUL DAY SEEING SO MANY "OG MEMBERS" SHOW UP FROM THE DATES OF 1981 - 2011...

THE "ROYAL CLASSICS" WOULD LIKE TO GIVE THANKS TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS THAT SHOWED LOVE ON OUR SPECIAL DAY ....

JOKERZ
COWBOYS LIFE
LOW 4 LYFE

THESE 3 CAR CLUBS WERE THE EARLY BIRDS AND BEAT THE ROYAL CLASSICS TO THE PARK...

DALLAS LOWRIDERS
LA FAMILIA
INSANITY
PRINCIPALES
TRAFFIC
MAJESTICS DFW
MAJESTICS NORTH TEXAS
LIMITED EDITION
WESTSIDE
MAJESTIX "ROLLING 60'S"
ESTILO
ROLLERZ ONLY "DALLAS"
ROLLERZ ONLY "FORT WORTH"
VETERANOS
ROYAL IMAGE
MYSTIC DREAMS
KINGZ
D'TOWN BOMBS
TEXAS RANFLAS
FROST CUSTOMS
TORRES EMPIRE
OAK CLIFF C.C.
ROLLING SOLO
ENVYUS
STRICKLY BUSINESS
LO LOWS
GORILLAS ONLY
DUKES
DIAMOND CITY
PURO PA DELANTE
GHETTO DREAMS
FORGIVEN 
TIEMPOS LOCOS 
UNIDOZ
SUBLIMINAL
PRESIDENTEZ
CHRISTOLOGY
LOUIE & KATHI MORA (SAN ANTONIO)


SPECIAL THANKS TO...
DJ OSO "ROYAL CLASSICS"
DJ LADY V "KNON"
DTA
CHRIS TORRES "LA FAMILIA"
JOSE TENORIO "PHOTOGRAPHY"
ERIC EALBA "TEXAS FINEST"
OFFICER JUAN CARRANZA
OFFICER EDWARD REYES

"HOPPERS" - THANKS FOR KEEP'N IT "OLD SCHOOL"

LO LOWS
ESTILO
ROYAL IMAGE


HOPE WE HAVE ALL THE CAR CLUBS THAT ATTENDED....IF YOUR NAME IS NOT ABOVE AND YOU WERE THERE, THANKS TO YOU ALSO...IT WAS A VERY BUSY DAY AND HARD TO KEEP UP WITH ALL THE CAR CLUBS ROLL'N IN...

WE HAD WELL OVER 1500 PEOPLE CHILL'N AT THE PARK ON A SUNDAY AFTERNOON...

WHAT MORE CAN A "OLD SCHOOL CAR CLUB" ASK FOR


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

*NOT JUST A DAY... BUT A WEEKEND OF LOWRIDING!!!*</span>


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

WHATS UP D/FW


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

cilla77 said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

GT STOPPIN BY TO GIVE THE DFW A BUMP


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> GT STOPPIN BY TO GIVE THE DFW A BUMP


LOOKING GOOD GOODTIMES :thumbsup:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

cilla77 said:


>


This Sunday June 12th 12 - 6pm
2720 N Stemmons Freeway Dallas
between Medical Dr and Inwood Rd

Single Pump Street 150/100
Super Single Pump 300/150
Double Pump Street 300/150
Radicals 300/150
Chippers 150/100*

We are going to have plenty of hoppers coming thru if you would like to come test out your car , first time out this year , fresh pumps come out and hop it a few minutes and put some inches on the board for a win .

5 classes 10 winners
















This Sunday June 12th 12 - 6pm
2720 N Stemmons Freeway Dallas
between Medical Dr and Inwood Rd


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

*GOODTIMES 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC AUGUST 14TH,* MORE INFO COMING SOON


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> *GOODTIMES 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC AUGUST 14TH,* MORE INFO COMING SOON


:thumbsup:*TTT*:thumbsup:


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

TTT


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

TTT D/FW


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

TTT D/FW


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Nothing going on this weekend?


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Nothing going on this weekend?


ABILENE WEGO SHOW


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

BUMP FOR THE DFW


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

WHAT ABOUT SONIC TONIGHT ANYONE GOING


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## redwhite_62 (Mar 15, 2007)

new to the area whats going on in the forth worth and dallas area


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

ENOUGH SAID said:


>


:thumbsup:TTT FOR GT:thumbsup:


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

redwhite_62 said:


> new to the area whats going on in the forth worth and dallas area


your gonna have fun.theres always lowriding events going on in the dfw


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

TTY


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

*HERE ARE A FEW UPCOMING EVENTS

GOOD TIMES CAR CLUB SUNDAY AUGUST 14TH
*








*MAJESTICS CAR CLUB SATURDAY AUGUST 27TH
*








*TORRES EMPIRE CAR SHOW SUNDAY AUGUST 28TH
*









*ANY OTHER SHOW/EVENTS GOING ON POST THEM UP*


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

TODAY TODAY TODAY but make sure first


El Gran Festival de Musica en Grand Prairie
Sunday, July 31 12:00p to 10:00p
at Lynn Creek Park, Joe Pool Lake, Grand Prairie, TX
Price: Free Admission. $20 Parking
Phone: (972) 237-8100
Age Suitability: All Ages
Tags: kid-friendly, under20, under15, under10, freeevents, botw_arts, michael salgado and bobby pulido
“El Gran Festival de Musica” will feature Michael Salgado and Bobby Pulido as the headliners. Acts also include Latin Express and Veronica Y Avance. Bring the family out for this day of music and fun on Sunday, July 31 from noon - 10 p.m. at Lynn Creek Park on Joe Pool Lake. Event admission is FREE with a $20 per car parking fee. Full concessions will be on site for purchase. VIP seating will also be available for purchase at the event. Visit GrandFunGP.com or call 972-237-8100 for more info.
**Event Website
Category: Tejano
Creator: *bkent


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

This Sunday


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

This Sunday This Sunday but make sure first 


CREATIONS CC as well as UNIDOZ CC having a show with cookout at GATEWAY PARK in FtWorth Tx from 12-5pm

CREATIONS CC as well as UNIDOZ CC having a show with cookout at GATEWAY PARK in FtWorth Tx from 12-5pm


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## GANGSTAFIED88LS (Jun 30, 2010)

ENOUGH SAID said:


>


 ttt for the GT


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

RML3864 said:


> *HERE ARE A FEW UPCOMING EVENTS
> 
> GOOD TIMES CAR CLUB SUNDAY AUGUST 14TH
> *
> ...


*

TTT*


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

WHATS GOING DOWN IN THE D/FW


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

What's going on with sonic?


----------



## 5WINDOW49PU (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

Mr.Ortiz said:


> What's going on with sonic?


yeah whats up with sonic anyone rolling out there  Im down if anyone else is.


----------



## Twonpas (Sep 17, 2007)

Just moved here from Cali....looking for the crusie spots...I live in Valley Ranch....apparently not the hood :thumbsup:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Welcome to the hood bro , there's action all over the area at any given time. *Look under United Lowrider Association that's what we do here local in the Dallas area. Yo post a pic on what you roll if you don't mind

Armando /*Ghetto Dreams CC


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

ANYTHING??????????


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

TTT


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

Mr.Ortiz said:


> TTT


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

DALLAS LOWRIDERS TOY/BLANKET DRIVE CAR SHOW

DEC.3 2011*
Setup.. 8am -...12pm
Show 12 to 5*
LOCATION : Partidas music and video 3213 Dawes dr in oak cliff ! (behind GOOD DEALS TIRE AND WHEELS)
Entry fee : 1 unwrapped toy or blanket (valued at $10) or $10 entry fee !*

FREE FOOD !!,BOUNCE HOUSE FOR THE KIDS , raffles , live Dj in the mixx !!*

Awards... BEST OF SHOW ( overall ),
Best bike , best bomb,best lowrider car,best lowrider truck, best model car , best pedal car , most members, best bigg wheel ride, best hot rod !!*

FLYER COMIN SOON !! SEE Y'ALL THERE !!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

djskillz214 said:


> View attachment 394132
> View attachment 394133



LOOKIN FOR VENDORS TOO !! that have to do with lowriding !! Music,clothing,shops,etc ...


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

RIDINDRTY64 said:


> DALLAS LOWRIDERS TOY/BLANKET DRIVE CAR SHOW
> 
> DEC.3 2011*
> Setup.. 8am -...12pm
> ...


TTT


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

maximus63 said:


> View attachment 396280


TTT


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

maximus63 said:


> View attachment 396280


come out and support with a toy, donation, stop by.... for the unfortunate kids this holiday


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

maximus63 said:


> come out and support with a toy, donation, stop by.... for the unfortunate kids this holiday


DALLAS LOWRIDERS SUPPORTIN !!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)

*Lets support all Events for the ULC & ULC*


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

ANY BODY ROLLIN TODAY ??


----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)

View attachment 421935


TECHNIQUES DFW DANCE

View attachment 421936


GOOD TIMES DFW RAFFLE TICKET HELP SUPPORT


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

TTT


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

TechniquesOG said:


> View attachment 432338


see y'all there homies


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

:boink::naughty::barf:


----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)

We have come to the conclusion there is really something wrong with our meeting the attendance has been very poor last night we had some good news from Torres Empire but even he saw how some car club and solo member s of the UNITED LOWRIDER COUNCIL are not getting involved it was not a good turn out the only car club at this meeting was TECHNIQUES, New Wave, Majestics, RO, Untouchables, and even Dukes of Dallas….. And a handful of solo riders.. Less than 20 people
PEOEPLE we cannot keep these meeting on hold waiting for people to show up the meeting have been starting later and later however from now on our meeting will start shapely at 830 pm, so if you want to know what going on and if you have put your event on the yearly calendar and don’t not show up to talk about we are just going to skip over it because this is your event and you should be there to talk about it this is your voice to speak.
-Now if the meeting location needs to change we can make that happen and in fact we will make that happen…. 
- We have to be together on this Fort Worth this is you ULC for the taking let not start falling apart for any reason or any disagreement you may have, your voice is you’re VOTE!!!
- A decision was made to go ahead and pay the 50.00 to the ULA in Dallas that why if any of the ULC member what to promote an event we can at no cost, NOW however if you disagree again your Voice is your Vote and you have right to speak your opinion so come to the next meeting.
- We would like to see more Car Club’s / Shop’s or a representative from “YOU” to send to the ULC meetings on your behalf
-We have a lot to do and Easter picnic is around the corner at Gateway PARK this year as always we are looking to get 20,000 eggs and 12 bikes for this event so come on throw in your support and lets us hear YOU!!!
THERE ARE CAR CLUBS NOT COMING YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE SO PLEASE SEND SOMEONE​


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*"Cruising For A Cure” Benefit Fundraiser Car Show - Sat., April 14, 2012 @ Fuddruckers Burgers

*Hello Everyone,

*REFLECTIONS CAR CLUB “So. Cal. Chapter” and MERCY’S FRAME’S *would like to invite you to Our *“Cruising For A Cure” Benefit Fundraiser Car show on Saturday, April 14, 2012*, in the *City of LAKEWOOD, CA.* 

*Held at* the *"FUDDRUCKERS BURGER'S" *in the *City of Lakewood at the Lakewood Mall.* 

*Come Support this “Fundraiser & Benefit” Car Show and Have a Good Time. Bring the Family and the kids for a fun filled day." All car Clubs, Solo Riders, Hot Rods, Antiques, VWs, Rat Rods, SUVs, Euros, Motorcycles and etc. are invited to come out and enjoy the day and car show. There will be lots of vendors selling items such as: custom Made Picture Frames, Jewelry, Candles and etc. See you all there.*



*See Flyer below and information. We hope to see you there. From REFLECTIONS CAR CLUB “So. Cal. Chapter” and Mercy’s Frame’s.....*

*REFLECTIONS So. Cal. Chapter” Car Club & MERCY’s FRAME’S Presents:*

*"Cruising For A Cure” “Benefit Fundraiser” Car Show*

*Saturday, April 14, 2012 in the City of Lakewood, CA. *

*Held at: "Fuddruckers Burgers”. Located next door to CLUB: 
“Cuban Pete’s” (The HOP).*


*Held on: *Saturday, April 14, 2012

*Roll In Time: *8:00 am - 11:00 am. 
*Car Show Time:* 11:00 am – 5:00 pm.

*Cost:* 
*$20.00 Cars
$15.00 Motorcycles
and $10.00 Lowrider Bikes 
& $10.00 for Pedal Cars. *


*Address of Event
Fuddruckers Burger’s 
5229 N. Clark St.
Lakewood, CA 90714*


*Click on Link below for Map and Directions to Show: 
http://mapq.st/mS0RKn


So come out and have a good time. There will be **Trophies Awarded for "Best Of Catagories”, **Raffles and "D.J. Music by **“GOODTIMES ENTERTAINMENT”** for Entertainment" 

**Hosted by:
REFLECTIONS “So. Cal Chapter” Car Club & MERCY’S FRAME’S *


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

*Chrome Plating*


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

Mr. Lo Lo said:


> *"Cruising For A Cure” Benefit Fundraiser Car Show - Sat., April 14, 2012 @ Fuddruckers Burgers
> 
> *Hello Everyone,
> 
> ...









*To the Top ! ! ! *​


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

"Cruising For A Cure” Benefit Fundraiser Car Show- Sat., April 14, 2012 @ Fuddruckers *
"Cruising For A Cure” Benefit Fundraiser Car Show - Sat., April 14, 2012 @ Fuddruckers Burgers

*Hello Everyone,

*REFLECTIONS CAR CLUB “So. Cal. Chapter” and MERCY’S FRAME’S *would like to invite you to Our *“Cruising For A Cure” Benefit Fundraiser Car show on Saturday, April 14, 2012*, in the *City of LAKEWOOD, CA.* 

*Held at* the *"FUDDRUCKERS BURGER'S" *in the *City of Lakewood at the Lakewood Mall.* 

*Come Support this “Fundraiser & Benefit” Car Show and Have a Good Time. Bring the Family and the kids for a fun filled day." All car Clubs, Solo Riders, Hot Rods, Antiques, VWs, Rat Rods, SUVs, Euros, Motorcycles and etc. are invited to come out and enjoy the day and car show. There will be lots of vendors selling items such as: custom Made Picture Frames, Jewelry, Candles and etc. See you all there.*



*See Flyer below and information. We hope to see you there. From REFLECTIONS CAR CLUB “So. Cal. Chapter” and Mercy’s Frame’s.....*

*REFLECTIONS So. Cal. Chapter” Car Club & MERCY’s FRAME’S Presents:*

*"Cruising For A Cure” “Benefit Fundraiser” Car Show*

*Saturday, April 14, 2012 in the City of Lakewood, CA. *

*Held at: "Fuddruckers Burgers”. Located next door to CLUB: 
“Cuban Pete’s” (The HOP).*


*Held on: *Saturday, April 14, 2012

*Roll In Time: *8:00 am - 11:00 am. 
*Car Show Time:* 11:00 am – 5:00 pm.

*Cost:* 
*$20.00 Cars
$15.00 Motorcycles
and $10.00 Lowrider Bikes 
& $10.00 for Pedal Cars. *


*Address of Event
Fuddruckers Burger’s 
5229 N. Clark St.
Lakewood, CA 90714*


*Click on Link below for Map and Directions to Show: 
http://mapq.st/mS0RKn


So come out and have a good time. There will be **Trophies Awarded for "Best Of Catagories”, **Raffles and "D.J. Music by **“GOODTIMES ENTERTAINMENT”** for Entertainment" 

**Hosted by:
REFLECTIONS “So. Cal Chapter” Car Club & MERCY’S FRAME’S *











​


----------



## single94 (May 22, 2011)

P155/80 R13’s 
Brand: Sigma Shadow made by Cooper Tire
Price: *$250* per set of 4 tires (CASH ONLY)
Contact: Juan 214.868.6670

Dallas & Ft. Worth, Texas area









[/QUOTE]


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

TTT


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

TTT D/FW


----------



## mvaz28 (Jan 10, 2011)

Any events in dallas today?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Here Are Some Pictures Of Todays Easter Egghunt... Thanks To All The Clubs And Sponsers That Help Put This Together... Much Much Props Homies... Also REMINDER ULC MEETING NEXT FRIDAY 4-20-12 AT SMOKIES 






































































































Here The Happy Bike Winners For 2012....


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

*THIS IS THE PLACE TO BE JUNE 3RD AT THE WICKED RIDAZ LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW AT THE STANISLAUS COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS IN TURLOCK CA, COME SUPPORT A CAR CLUB THATS OUT MAKING A DIFFERENCE FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND LETS MAKE LOWRIDER HISTORY COME SUPPORT US !!!!! *


----------



## OC STYLE '64 (Sep 21, 2010)

"ROYAL CLASSICS CAR CLUB & PRINCIPALES CAR CLUB" 

SATURDAY MAY 12, 2012....CRUISE IN DALLAS....

MEETING AT 4:00 (OLD) WINN DIXIE PARKING LOT OFF OF FORT WORTH AVE & WESTMORELAND.

CRUISE LINE LEAVES AT 5:00 INTO DOWNTOWN DALLAS 

COME JOIN US :yes:


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

TTT


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

Specializing Stainless, Aluminum and all types of metal polishing:


Pot Metal









Aluminum










Metal


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

*TTT D/FW here are a couple of up coming events
*


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

TTT


----------



## chato95ss (Dec 29, 2008)

Dallas ain't doing shit any more it looks like


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

*This Sunday...*


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

uffin:uffin:uffin:


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

*TTT anymore toy drives or anything going on in D/FW*


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## TEXASBULLYBOWL.COM (Aug 7, 2008)

*First of all, I want thank all the Low Rider Clubs that made the 1st show! TEXAS BULLY BOWL is made up of three shows and the people of Dallas, TX love it! The show had the Top Low Rider Cars in the Country, American Bullys, Weight Pull, Live Performances! I want to personally invite the Low Rider Clubs of this board to the TEXAS BULLY BOWL March 30th, 2013 2nd Annual! 

These are pics of the last show! There were lines of people waiting to get in the show and it was nice to see that the enjoying themselves with the family! I have Major Advertising for this show and expect for the show to be even bigger! Led Billboards, TV, Radio and after Party is going to be at Spice Night Club, which used to be called DMX!
































































































*​


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

TTT


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

Whats up Homies uffin:


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

Any chill nights or cruise nights going on??? If not does anyone whant to help start up one.


----------



## estilo71rivi (Jun 15, 2010)

im down


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I will be in the DFW area Feb 1-3 for a family funeral. My number is 323.557.2854 call me if there is a show during the weekend..thanks.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Kicking it in the Hampton Inn, so wassup Ft. Worth?


----------



## THESITUATION (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## 5WINDOW49PU (Apr 23, 2010)

Veteranos cc be there


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

TTT


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Thank you so much for bumping this show:thumbsup: , I have been so busy on making sure everything goes as planned haven't been able to get to it.

Looks like this weekends weather is going to give us it's cooperation to allow us to have a great Rollin Oldies show. I would like to thank everyone whom has shown interest and has given me your support to see this thru. Thank you to all the car clubs that are coming and to all the solo riders that are joining us this Saturday. With all honesty I couldn't have done it without you. Thanks for understanding how important it is for our west Dallas community and believe me when I say they are in for a great great free fun family friendly event.

This lot is reserved ONlY for oldies 1930's thru 1979 and I ask as a favor with all do respect each space is assigned so no SUV's, custom trucks, donks, big wheels, *etc;*

Once again thank you, see you Saturday
Armando V.


----------



## 94caddi (Jul 19, 2012)

NOTHING HAPPENING IN APRIL, LIKE 20-21


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

:|


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

*5.18.13*


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

TOP DOG '64 said:


>



:thumbsup: TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

http://www.cruiseforest.com/


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

RML3864 said:


> http://www.cruiseforest.com/


TTT


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

TTT


----------



## hirolr68 (Jan 4, 2009)

On 7-6-13


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

RML3864 said:


> TTT


TTT 4 THE ULA CAR SHOW TOMORROW


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

hirolr68 said:


> On 7-6-13


TTT cant wait, the last one was badass and im sure this one will be to. Whose all going?


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

hirolr68 said:


> On 7-6-13


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## hirolr68 (Jan 4, 2009)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

THE CHOLO DJ coming to D/FW finally...August 11 with Goodtimes CC


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

*Chrome by: Carlos Polishing & Plating*


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

TTT  anything going on anytime soon ????????????


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

RML3864 said:


> TTT  anything going on anytime soon ????????????


TTT


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Mikalo (Apr 24, 2012)

DFW & SURROUNDING CITIES ITS TIME TO SHINE; THIS IS THE END OF THE YEAR SHOW YOU DONT WANNA MISS! SPECTATORS FREE - BULLY & WEIGHT PULL $10 - SHOW & SHINE REGISTER FREE.
SPECTATOR PARKING $15. FUN FOR THE WHOLE FAMILY!
WINNERS GET ON 2014 CALENDER PHOTO SHOOT ON LOCATION DAY OF SHOW...
Lock in your vendors booth or indoor bully booth asap..


Location: Cedar Canyon Dude Ranch 4523 university hills blvd Lancaster tx 75134
*Bully show indoors
*Set up & registration 10am-1pm / Show 1-6pm
*Partial proceeds for jr handlers scholarship fund *Bully Winners get photo shoot on location for 2014 S.B.M calendar.
Show off your Rides with James Mikalo Windyka.
*ENTER YOUR JR HANDLER IN SCHOLARSHIP CONTEST SEND INFO: [email protected] 
*Dee JWizard with Muzikjunkiez of Austin, TX
*Texas Bass Productions will be Hosting their Bass Competition
**Attention!!! Car/Bike/Bully Clubs SEND your club logo to GET ON SHOW FLYERS FREE TO: [email protected] Time is counting down 
ASAP!!!


We are closing this year out in Dallas, TX.. You gotta check this show out.. Swagger Bully Movement is bring you Bully Bash & Weight Pull. Also James Mikalo Windyka is bring the biggest car show to hit this earth .. DJ Wizard will be on the 1s & 2s hosting the show... TejanosJam.com will be Live at the show.. The BCC models will be on hand to show you how it is done. DFW Bass will be holding a Bass Competition. Entertainment will be: TimTim, Gizmo, Joe Mic, Jazzmen Pena, Angel, La Tercia De Wilmer & Conjunto Dispuesto. We are looking to blow this year out of the water.. I'm calling all Riders to come and join us at this event.. Lets see who is the furthest to come and show off their work of art.. If you have any questions please hit me up...


We are still booking Vendors and Sponsors for this show.. Don't miss this opportunity...


-->Bully Show Info: 214-299-2231 [email protected]
-->Car Show Info: 972-815-3952 [email protected]


Facebook Events: www.facebook.com/events/155865074615249/


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

There are still spots available at Shorty's Lowrider Showcase. We are looking for quality lowriders, if interested email a few pictures and contact info to [email protected] and we'll get back with you. Car & truck entry fee is $75 - - Bike & pedal car entry fee is $55. all entries receive 2 passes to the Autorama from Nov. 28 - Dec.1

Street cars are encouraged to attend the Autorama Outdoor Cruise-In held on Fri. & Sat. from 9am-4pm. entry fee is $50 and includes 2 one day passes, a t-shirt, and a dash plaque. THIS PART IS THROUGH AUTORAMA.

Last year we made a good impact on the people that run Autorama, so this year they are allowing us a lil more space and are moving us a lil closer to the middle. Hopefully we can make this even better and really show them what the lowriders have to offer. For more info call Shorty's Hydraulics @ (713)-880-3119


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TechniquesOG said:


> View attachment 796986




That's my Bday...I will be djing for Classic Style CC Valentine's Dance.......


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

Cruizin the Casa
01/01/2014
10:00 AM TO 2:00 PM
Taco Casa Garland
6118 Broadway (I-30) Texas Garland 
Contact: 214-649-5220 
New Years Day car show at Taco Casa in Garland, TX.


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

*
We have worked for more than 15 years in the full metal refinishing specializing in custom motorcycle & car parts.

We do proffesioneal work in Custom Chrome, Aluminium polish, and Stainless polish.

We can polish, chrome and repair moldings and grills. 

We polish and chome wheels or any other part for your motorcycle and car.

If you need help for a project Carlo's Polishing can help you. If you have any question message or picturemail us at *[email protected][/size] or call (214)498-2952.


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:Saturday March 15th:thumbsup:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

We would like to thank everyone that represented on Saturday night at the first Pappas Cruise Night of 2014. 
Moving forward we will be making some changes but only for the better.
BiG Thanx to all the clubs, solo riders and businesses! 
Below is a list of clubs made it out:
BLVD ACES
DALLAS LOWRIDERS
D-TOWN BOMBS
DUKES
ESTILO
FORGIVEN...
GARLANDS FINEST
GHETTO DREAMS
GOOD TIMES
HIGH CLASS
KINGZ
LOS FINOS
LOS HITTERS
LOW-LOWS
MAJESTICS
MESMORIZE
MYSTIC STYLES
NEW WAVE
PACHUCOS
PHAYLANX
PLAYERS
PURO PA DELANTE
REGULATORS
RELICS
ROLLERZ ONLY
ROYAL CLASSICS
SUBLIMINAL
TEXAS RANFLAS
TEXAS LEGACY
VIEJITOS
VETERANOS


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

*Saturday April 19[SUP]th[/SUP]
Forest Ln and Marsh Rd 7:00pm
*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo Dj coming to. DFW Cruise Nite near you in June.....lie ready for a great time.


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

*ULA Easter Picnic 2014*


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

*ULA Easter Picnic*


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

RML3864 said:


>


Great pics!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

June 7th at Pappa's BBQ with Majestix and June 8th in Lewisville with N. Tx Majestics

Big big silly string fights at both events. Cholo Dj gonna put it down....


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> June 7th at Pappa's BBQ with Majestix and June 8th in Lewisville with N. Tx Majestics
> 
> Big big silly string fights at both events. Cholo Dj gonna put it down....


:thumbsup: Cant wait


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

ms_tx_legend214 said:


> Great pics!


Thanks


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's gonna happen....so don't try to stop it.:machinegun:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> It's gonna happen....so don't try to stop it.:machinegun:




TTT


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## unvdistc (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## TEXASBULLYBOWL.COM (Aug 7, 2008)

*The first of its kind, the Texas Bully Bowl is the World’s Largest Custom Car, Dog and Live Fights show all under the one roof. Attracting people from all walks of life. See some of the best custom cars in the country, all breeds of dogs from the best bloodlines and some of the best boxers sanctioned by USA Boxing. It’s fun for the whole family and great entertainment. www.texasbullybowl.com Oct. 18[SUP]th[/SUP] 2014 Dallas Market Hall. Call me direct 214-989-8791 or register on line.

*


















*

*


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

TTT


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

RML3864 said:


>


Bad azz pics but anybody take any of tge tug of war?


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

*This Saturday & Sunday in Dallas*










================================================== ==========================


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Bump


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

TTT


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Its coming right around the corner........April 12th in down town Fort Worth TX. NW corner on Vickery & Main st...."lowrider of the year" will be in the house. Come support this very important show


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Aztlan_Exile said:


>


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

*Dreaming the Cure*

Its going down less than 2 months away


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Aztlan_Exile said:


>


TTT


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## mr.long (Dec 6, 2011)

TTT hopefully I can pickup a ride soon so I can hit up some of these shows


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

mr.long said:


> TTT hopefully I can pickup a ride soon so I can hit up some of these shows



Keep pushing homie.........


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

Aztlan_Exile said:


>


I look forward to this picnic every year, Cant wait.


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

TTT


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

IT'S FINALLY HERE......IT STARTS ON FRI. WITH OUR BIRTHDAY DANCE, SATURDAY WITH OUR CRUISE & SUNDAY WITH OUR PICNIC. DJ, PRIZES & FUN ALL THREE DAYS.


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

TTT


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)




----------

